# 

## e_gregor

Witam serdecznie brać forumową!

Na imię mam Grzesiek. Z wykształcenia elektronik ale ogólnie samorób w wielu dziedzinach. Z budowlanką nie mam za wiele doświadczenia. Jedyne co osiągnąłem to samodzielne urządzenie swojego małego mieszkanka ze stanu deweloperskiego pod klucz. Zdaję sobie sprawę, że budowa domu to znacznie większe wyzwanie... no ale do odważnych świat należy. 

Cel:
Zielony Ogród wariant II - prosta parterówka. Liczę, że zmieszczę się w cenie dwupokojowego mieszkania we Wrocławiu. Ogrzewanie kominkiem z DGP, rekuperacja plus grzejniki/maty elektryczne. Do tego znacznie lepsza izolacja domu niż w projekcie i dobre okna. Skromnie i funkcjonalnie.

Prace które raczej zlecę:
- posadzki
- więźba
- wstawienie okien
- tynki (rozważam też naukę tynkowania lub klejenie płyt GK)

Na czym stoję:
Jakiś miesiąc temu kupiłem już działkę na wschód od Wrocławia. Niemal prostokąt o wymiarach około 27x46m. Skrzynka elektryczna stoi przy działce. Woda jest po drugiej stronie drogi. Zleciłem już wykonanie map do celów projektowych, zakupiłem projekt, złożyłem wniosek o wypis i wyrys z mpzp. Czas zacząć się rozglądać a architektem do adaptacji no i za kierownikiem budowy.

Działka po koszeniu buszu przy pomocy kosy spalinowej


Mały wykopek: około 25cm humusu, może bardziej "humusu", bo to brudny piasek

----------


## Zielony ogród

Grześku, życzę powodzenia. Mieszkam w Zielonym ogrodzie szósty rok, po sąsiedzku od wiosny znajomi budują następny "Zielony". To faktycznie prosty wygodny dom.

----------


## e_gregor

Twój dom jest dla mnie inspiracją (choć Twój temat znalałem już po zakupieniu projektu). Ja mam niestety znacznie mniejszą działkę, bo jedynie 1200m2 ale ogród też będzie dla mnie (w przyszłości) istotny. Jeszcze niema fundamentów a już widzę bluszcze porastające garaż  :wink:

----------


## jacek.zoo

A gdzie konkretnie na wschod od wrocka? Dgp zarabista sprawa jak palisz, ale jak jest zimno i nie palisz to wieje zimnym z anemostatow. U mnoe przy temp 0 na dworze, w pomieszxzeniu 22 przy anemostacie 15 i czuc jak zimne leci w dol :/ a rury oblozone 15cm welny. Kombinuje zeby jakies przepustnice nad sufitem zalozyc z elektrycznym otwieraniem bo zaczyna mnie to draznic

----------


## e_gregor

W podpisie mam gdzie  :wink:  Oleśniczka. Myślę nad dużo grubszą izolacją domu tak aby mniej ciepła tracił. Tak ze 30cm styropianu na ściany plus szczelniejsze i trójszybowe okna. Do tego myślę, że sam skonstuuję rekuperator na dwóch wymiennikach, żeby poprawić sprawność. Koszt przy samoróbce niewiele większy bo dochodzi tylko drugi wymiennik i większa obudowa. Myślę, że czerpnię można zrobić na poddaszu (izolowany strop, dach z blachodachówki). Jak słoneczko w blache przygrzeje to powinno na poddaszu zrobić się parę stopni cieplej. W nocy lubię chłodek. Chcę tez okna od południa powiększyć do samej podłogi. No i dodatkowe wspomaganie prądem. Maty grzejne w kuchni i łazience - nad salonem się zastanawiam jak to ugryść bo nie lubię kafli i wolałbym panele. W sypialniach normalne grzejniki elektryczne plus proste regulatory pokojowe z pokrętłem.

----------


## ARTUR_EMI

Powodzenia 
Ja właśnie jestem na etapie wykończeniówki , buduje  praktycznie w pojedynkę - czasami żona , syn ,ojciec do więźby .
Firma wstawiała tylko okna , drzwi zew , bramę garażowa - gwarancja i mniejszy Vat
Jak masz pytania to pisz , przyjedz masz około 100km .

----------


## e_gregor

Pozwolenie na budowę mam już od prawie 2 miesięcy ale z pewnych względów nic się praktycznie nie działo. Na sobotę umówiłem się z (mam nadzieję przyszłym) kierownikiem budowy. Prąd w RB-tce mam już od dziś. Garaż blaszany na klamoty stoi od tygodnia. Coś się powinno w końcu ruszyć...

----------


## e_gregor

18.04 zarejestrowałem dziennik budowy i zgłosiłem rozpoczęcie robót (okazuje się, że nie trzeba już czekać 7 dni). Miałem zamiar zdejmować humus ręcznie... ale że jestem inżynierem to policzyłem 12m * 20m * 0.4m = 96m3... czyli jakieś 2000 taczek. Szybko zachęciło mnie to do wykonania telefonu do lokalnego koparkowego. Dogadaliśmy się za robotę a nie za godzinę bo gość uchodzi za niezłego dusigrosza. Jeszcze tego samego dnia wieczorem odwiedziłem swoje włości i z uśmiechem na twarzy zadzwoniłem do kopakowego, że może podjechać po kasę bo robota dobrze zrobiona. 

 

W sobotę 23.04 o umówionej 9 rano zjawił się geodeta. Dwie godziny później było gotowe i przystąpiłem do kopania. Piach więc szło lekko. Jak bym sie nie obijał to do zrobienia w dwa dni w pojedynkę. Choć glina miejscami nieco dokuczała.



Po 2,5 dnia wykop gotowy. Z kierownikiem budowy ustaliłem, że celem uniknięcia szalunków (beton będzie lany prosto do wykopu) umieszczę ławy 15cm głębiej i potem "nadrobię" dodatkową warstwą bloczków ściany fundamentowej. Jutro czeka mnie więc pogłębianie...

----------


## e_gregor

Od wczoraj "bawię" się teraz w zbrojarza. Trochę trudno samemu wnosić powiązane zbrojenia do wykopu. Powyżej kilku metrów to niestety zbyt wiotka konstrukcja. Musiałem do jednej klatki (około 10m długości) poprosić kumpla o pomoc. Z następnymi zbrojeniami wziąłem się na sposób - wiązałem je nad wykopem na deskach. Potem po kolei wysuwałem deski stopniowo opuszczając do wykopu. Działa  :smile:  Da się samemu  :smile:  Gdyby nie spalenie szlifierki (i brak choćby głupiego brzeszczota) na budowie, to bym był dziś bliski skończenia zbrojeń.

----------


## e_gregor

W sobotę fundamenty zostały zalane. Z racji tego, że nigdy przy czymś takim nie byłem trochę wymiękłem i poprosiłem tatę o przyjazd i pomoc (też zielony w temacie ale co dwie głowy... i cztery ręce...)  Okazało się, że byłoby to do ogarnięcia nawet w pojedynkę ale pomoc taty w równaniu była bardzo cenna. Zostało troszkę betonu więc osadziłem resztę słupków ogrodzeniowych (na trzech krawędziach działki - do czasu położenia więźby nie będę grodził od strony frontu domu/dojazdu)

----------


## e_gregor

Dziś zacząłem rozwijać siatkę na wcześniej zamontowanych naciągach. Nawet nieźle idzie mi jak na tylko dwie ręce do pracy. Siatka samemu? Czemu nie...





Za tydzień, może dwa, będę zamawiał bloczki fundamentowe. Sprawdziłem się jako zbrojarz to mam nadzieję że jako murarz też sobie poradzę  :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

Witam się i gratuluję decyzji samorobienia  :smile:  Sam planuję zacząć w wakacje.

----------


## e_gregor

Dzięki. Chyba mam coś z głową, bo dopiero ławy fundamentowe wylane a ja już zamówiłem sadzonki ligustra i pęcherznicy na żywopłot od strony drogi powiatowej. W sumie z powodów czasowo-finansowych nie wiem kiedy skończę dom to przynajmniej niech żywopłot rośnie  :smile:  Moja koncepcja tego żywopłotu to możliwie jak najbardziej naturalny i przycinany tak aby wyglądał na dziko rosnące krzaki z przemieszanymi roślinami. Do planu rozmieszczenia roślin, stworzonego przy porannej kawie, użyłem... excela i funkcji RAND()  :big grin:  Poniżej kilka wariantów wygenerowanych przez komputer  :big grin:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Przypomniałem sobie jak dwa lata temu lałem ławy. Człowiek wtedy taki świeży był...ehh. 

Też myślałem o wcześniejszym posadzeniu jakiś drzew, ale trzeba było nawozić ziemię, no i w sumie do tej pory mam to nierozgarnięte porządnie, a tu żona chce siać ogórki i chyba zamówię koparkę na sobotę bo mnie zje. No a potem ogrodzenie. Ty to robisz we właściwej kolejności.

----------


## MeArek

He.Jak kupowałem stal do fundamentów to pani u której składałem zamówienie pytała mnie czy działka jest ogrodzona?
Odpowiedziałem - tak. Pani na to, to dobrze bo wie pan jest takie przysłowie: Człowiek się buduje , grodzi a później odchodzi.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

U nas mamy swoje zabobony i każdemu żyję się lepiej. Na trzy zdrowaśki do pieca jakoś jednak wyszło z mody.

----------


## MeArek

Ale ja nie twierdzę ,że u Was się żyje gorzej. Ba na pewno lepiej.To po prostu czysty fakt z życia. Rozmowa ze starszą panią ,która wywołała u mnie śmiech.
A dzisiaj piątek 13 także.....

----------


## e_gregor

Dzięki za opinie na temat grodzenia się. Malutki postęp - przekopałem koło siatki, dowiozłem "ziemi", zasadziłem pęcherznicę. Rośliny celowo posadzone blisko siatki - chciałbym żeby w przyszłości nieco siatkę "pochłonęły". Tam gdzie są przerwy będzie jeszcze dosadzony ligustr (czekam na przesyłkę z sadzonkami). No to powoli należałoby już rozglądać się za bloczkami fundamentowymi...

----------


## e_gregor

Powolutku zacząłem murowanie ścian fundamentowych. Idzie powoli bo czasu mało - robię wieczorami po pracy. Potem trzeba jeszcze mieć czas na posprzątanie wszystkiego. Robota przyjemna, choć nienajlżejsza. Szkoda tylko, że dzień taki krótki...


Pierwsze "klocki"


Pierwsze dwa narożniki


A tutaj pierwsza ściana - dałem sobie luzu z szykowaniem wszystkich narożników jako pierwszych, żeby szybciej widzieć efekt  :wink: 


A na deser - mały nicpoń zamieszkujący blaszak na budowie - wykopał sobie też mała norkę pod kartonem po betoniarce  :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

W końcu coś ruszyło do góry  :smile: 

To jest lis?

----------


## dziennikBudowy

Witam Samoroba!
Będę podglądał i życzę powodzenia :smile:

----------


## e_gregor

Wszystko stoi z braku czasu. Od Bożego Ciała kiedy wymurowałem wszystkie narożniki udało mi się wymurować tylko jedną ścianę fundamentową szczytową od strony garażu. Zmierzyłem laserem krzyżowym po zmroku różnice wysokości pomiędzy narożnikami - wyszło <5mm. Zmierzyłem też przekątne przy pomocy stalowej taśmy mierniczej - tutaj też różnice małe, mniejsze niż 1cm czyli praktycznie błąd wynikający z siły naciągu taśmy

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

U mnie wyszło 10cm różnicy, więc wybudowalem trapez zamiast kwadratu. Przy dachu ciesle zrobili z tego prostokąt, a całość wylazla na czubku dachu przy pokryciu - jakby się wpatrzyc to najwyzsze gasiory uciekają od prostej i tworzy się piekna łamana. Najgorzej że tylko ja to widzę, bo uroda jej ciekawa.
Buduj. Zdjecia wrzucaj. Fajnie być samorobem. A już dom samemu wybudować to laurka do konca życia.

----------


## Tomasz P.

Grzesiek, życzę Ci dużo zawzięcia i czerpania radości z budowania.
Mnie nic tak nie napędza niż radocha z ukończenia mikro celów.
Stawiaj ich sobie jak najwięcej a będziesz się chichrał cały czas na budowie  :big tongue: 

Pozdrawiam
Tomasz

----------


## margolcia2908

Gratuluje, imponujące- chcieć to móc  :big grin: .

----------


## e_gregor

W końcu coś się rusza. Tydzień urlopu na ściany fundamentowe  :smile: 

Stan na dziś... ulewa przeszkodziła

----------


## e_gregor

No cóż... ściany fundamentowe wymurowane.





Teraz zaczynam już myśleć o ścianach nośnych (chcę zacząć ich stawianie wczesną wiosną), przez co pojawiają się następujące pytania:
1) W projekcie napisane: pierwszą warstwę wymurować z cokołowych pustaków termoizolacyjnych - czy to ma sens? Te pustaki są strasznie drogie i czy warto wpakować te powiedzmy 5000zł? Dodam, że ściany będą stawiane z gazobetonu 24cm odmiany 600 który też jest nienajgorszym izolatorem...
2) W projekcie jest notatka aby ostatnie dwie warstwy (pod wieniec) wymurować z pełnej cegły. Ma to sens skoro i tak będzie zbrojony wieniec a dach i strop (zgodnie z projektem) będą drewniane?
3) W projekcie są przewidziane wieńce na ścianach działowych (z bk 12cm klasy 500) - po co? Czy to konieczne? Co to da?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ad 1) Zależy jak chcesz to ogrzewać. Jeśli będziesz ogrzewał kotłem lub pompą ciepła, to na pewno nie ma sensu dawać tych pustaków. Jeśli jednak planujesz solidną izolację i grzanie czystym prądem, to już nie na pewno, ale też raczej nie. Na pewno jest to dobra rzecz, ale to musi być częścią całego systemu oszczędzania energii, a w dodatku jedną z najmniej ważnych.
Ad 2) Nie sądzę. Zrób normalnie szalunki, daj zbrojenie i zalej.
Ad 3) To da sztywność ścian działowych. Normalnie takie ściany klei się pianką do stropu, ale jak stropu nie ma, to można zazbroić i zalać wieniec.

----------


## e_gregor

Dzięki. Za odpowiedzi. Co do ogrzewania to sam nie wiem - prąd cały czas rozważam. Tak myślę jeszcze o pierwszym punkcie - czy zamiast tych pustaków izolacyjnych nie ocieplić fundamentu również od wnętrza domu. Pomiędzy ścianą a fundamentem jest mostek termiczny i jeśli ściana fundamentowa będzie zaizolowana obustronnie to ten mostek będzie miał szerokość bloczka (24cm) i aż 80cm wysokości do ław. Dodatkowy styropian na pewno wyjdzie znacznie taniej niż te pustaki...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

To trochę nie tak. Ciepło uciekajace z domu ogrzeje pospolke pod chudziakiem, więc zmniejszy sie różnica temperatur, a przez to i straty. Stąd wniosek, że trzeba porządnie fundamenty zaizolowac od zewnątrz.
Z drugiej strony ten styropian od wewnątrz tez nie zaszkodzi, ale robiłem kiedyś analizy w psiThermie wychodziło, ze jesli trzeba wybierać, to lepiej dac od zewnątrz. Pod domem tworzy się coś w rodzaju bąbla ciepła i należy go pod tym domem utrzymać.

----------


## e_gregor

W projekcie mam 12cm na zewnątrz - czy gdybym dał 10cm na zewnątrz i 5cm wewnątrz będzie to miało sens? Myślę nad Aquą od Yetico - tylko teraz który wybrać: 120, 150 czy 200? Jest sens płacić więcej za ciut niższą lambdę w przypadku ocieplania fundamentu?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Jeśli myślisz grzać prądem i ocieplenie masz o grubości 12-15cm, to się lepiej rozmyśl. Żeby to miało sens, to na ścianach powinieneś mieć 25-30cm, a na fundamentach z 3-5 cm mniej, żeby tylko zrobić uskok. Również dopłacanie do lepszej lambdy dużo mniej się kalkuluje niż powiększenie grubości tańszego styropianu.

Przy prądzie i ociepleniu z zewnątrz powiedzmy 20-25cm, prawdopodobnie korzystnie będzie dodać 5-8cm styropianu po wewnętrznej stronie.

----------


## e_gregor

Zagruntowałem dziś ściany dysperbitem rozcieńczonym z wodą 1:1. Fotka z początku prac - kończyłem już prawie po ciemku

----------


## aagaaz

Super Ci idzie praca. Będę zaglądać i kibicować. My zaczynamy papierologię i może na wiosnę uda się coś ruszyć. 
Planujemy też taki prosty domek.

----------


## e_gregor

Dziś poszła drug warstwa dysperbitu. Mam teraz dylemat czy kłaść na ściany fundamentowe drogi dobry styropian (Yetico Aqua) czy jakiś tani styrodur (ARBET). Jutro się zastanowię. Na razie walczę z montażem haka holowniczego do mojego auta...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Daj tani dobry styropian i folię kubełkową.

----------


## e_gregor

Jako, że samorób, praktycznie w 90% w pojedynkę, prace idą bardzo powoli. Skończyłem ocieplanie fundamentów od zewnątrz. Obłożyłem je też folią kubełkową. Zacząłem też ocieplać od środka 5cm styropianiem (zrobione około 25%) - taka moja dodatkowa wydumka. Mam taką nieśmiałą nadzieję przed zimą zasypać częściowo fundamenty od środa i ułożyć kanalizację. Z chudziakiem już się chyba nie uda... 

Zasypywanie od zewnątrz, z wykorzystaniem taczki i łopaty, traktuję jako swoistą rozrywkę, siłownię na świeżym powietrzu, możliwość odpoczynku dla umysłu przez pracę fizyczną. Nawet jak mam czas podjechać na budowę tylko na godzinę-dwie.

Plan na przyszły rok to raczej wczesną wiosną chudziak i potem zamówienie bloczków na ściany z równoległym rozpoczęciem murowania i załatwiania kredytu na dokończenie. Z kredytu zlecę wykonanie więźby (blachą przy 20 stopniach nachylenia chyba dam radę sam pokryć) i montaż okien a potem własnoręczne dłubanie instalacji.



Pamiętacie liska z blaszaka? Wieczorami przyłazi. Nie zbliża się na mniej niż 5m ale leżąc sobie bezpieczne 10-15m ode mnie potrafi się spokojnie wyciągać i ziewać.

----------


## Daniellos_

Wszystkie samoroby widzą co znaczy nieduże postępy. Robi człowiek i robi, a efektów niewiele... Jak to mówią samoroby starsze stażem - ważne, że do przodu  :smile: 

A lis jest genialny  :popcorn:

----------


## marcko

> Jako, że samorób, praktycznie w 90% w pojedynkę..,


no a lis??? ładnie tak pomocnika nie liczyć?  :big grin: 

z tej strony zawsze wydaje się powoli - ale trzeba też patrzeć na te nieduże etapy - ja przynajmniej staram się, choć wychodzi różnie.
Grunt żeby cokolwiek się działo.

----------


## e_gregor

Małymi, oj bardzo małymi, kroczkami na przód. Przyjechały 3 wanny (po 25ton?) pospółki. Plan jest taki aby to rozrzucić, wyrównać, zagęścić, ułożyć kanalizację i domówić pisaku/pospółki, ubić, wylac chudziaka. Terminów na to nie mam. Zależało mi tylko na choc częściowym zasypaniu. Ławy znajdą sie wtedy już na jakiejś niezerowej głebokości więc dostana "kołderkę" na zimę tak aby nie przemarzły jak przyawli mróz (zapewne gdzieś w styczniu, może lutym). Takie kilka pytań z mojej strony:
1) czy zagęszczarka około 100kg da radę?
2) czy zagęszczarka około 100kg wejdzie mi do auta na wysokość - Scenic, niecały metr od podłogi do górnej krawędzi otworu bagażnika, wiec nieco lepiej niż w typowym kombi
3) jak się przelicza posółkę z masy na objętość? 1,5t, 2t na 1m3?

----------


## Daniellos_

No w końcu coś się ruszyło  :smile: 

1) czy zagęszczarka około 100kg da radę?
* Od biedy musi wystarczyć. Im lżejsza tym zagęszcza do mniejszej głębokości - cieńszą warstwę. Musisz rozjkładąc cienką warstwę  i ubijać, znów rozłożyć warstwę i ubijać itd. To tylko pod posadzkę i bardzo dużych obciążeń tam nie będzie.
2) czy zagęszczarka około 100kg wejdzie mi do auta na wysokość - Scenic, niecały metr od podłogi do górnej krawędzi otworu bagażnika, wiec nieco lepiej niż w typowym kombi
* To musisz zmierzyć.
3) jak się przelicza posółkę z masy na objętość? 1,5t, 2t na 1m3?
* Jeśli dobrze pamiętam, to 1m3 pospółki to 1,6-1,7t.

----------


## ggdh

Powitać  :roll eyes: 

Zagęszczałem małą zagęszczarką około 100kg i dało radę. Ale jak już Daniellos napisał, musisz to robić cienkimi warstwami. Poza tym jak chcesz dać pospółki "niewiele" to pewnie przez zimę (deszcze, roztopy) samo się ładnie zagęści.

----------


## e_gregor

Do zasypania mam około 60cm. Sciany fundamentowe mają po 80cm, miejscami niezruszony grunt rodzimy (bardzo drobny piasek) jest sporo powyżej ław (najwiecej w garażu) no i odejdzie jeszcze 10cm dla chudziaka. Da radę na dwie warstwy po około 30cm czy to za dużo na 100kg zagęszczarkę?

----------


## Daniellos_

Za dużo. Dobrze by było gdyby udało Ci się po 10cm warstwy zagęszczać. Zrobisz najlepiej jak potrafisz a i tak pomoże matka natura i zagęści przez zimę i deszcze w ciągu tych kilku miesięcy.
Ja starałem się u siebie zagęszczać jak najcieńsze warstwy mając 300kg, ale u mnie przy płycie było to dużo istotniejsze jak w przypadku fundamentów.

----------


## e_gregor

Pierwsza pryzma 25t pokonana. Dziś planuję atak na drugą...

----------


## Daniellos_

_"Świaatłooo... nosisz je w sobie...."_  :big grin:  ?? 

Skąd ta jasność. Pokaż co tam masz, bo też musze coś wykombinować na te ciemności po 16:00.

----------


## aiki

lampa błyskowa aparatu. sypał piach na wyczucie  :smile:

----------


## e_gregor

Światłość: oprawa halogenowa 500W za 13zł z Obi i żarnik 400W za 7zł na konstrukcji z desek i palików  :wink: 



Jeśli chodzi o pracę to z planów nic nie wyszło. Nie pojechałem na budowę bo poległem na wymianie termostatu w aucie. Sprzedano mi niewłaściwy. Wczoraj zdobyłem odpowiedni, zamontowałem i pojechałem na budowę na jakieś 2,5 godziny.


Obserwator oczywiście był


A tak wygląda efekt 50 taczek...

----------


## RysiekWLKP

> A tak wygląda efekt 50 taczek...


Znam to, też zasypywałem w podobny sposób, na ostatnim pomieszczeniu już cała rodzina sipowała, nawozisz taczkę, dwie, 10sieć a tu efektu brak. Trochę czasu potrzeba, i da radę.
Grunt, że wywalili do środka od każdej strony  :smile:  jest łatwiej
Jak patrzę na zdjęcia wynika, że będziesz potrzebował kolejnej dostawy.

Dzięki za odwiedzenie mojego dziennika Gregor, pozdrówko

Rysiek

----------


## e_gregor

Taki miałem zamysł, żeby na razie nawieźli około połowy. Poukładam kanalizę, zagęszczę i domówię resztę piasku. Ale to juz raczej po Nowym Roku. 

Kazałem kiprować do środka. Bali sie o fundament i zaznaczyli, że nie odpowiadają za uszkodzenia. Kierowców podprowadziłem około 20-30cm od kół ostatniej osi do ściany. Nawet się styropian nie uszkodził a ten 5cm od środka była na prawdę klejony byle jak - bo do góry przecież nie poleci  :wink:

----------


## RysiekWLKP

Moim skromnym zdaniem fundamentowi nic nie będzie. Oby zima nas oszczędziła byśmy mogli trochę porobić w miarę czasu.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Taczkami rozwozisz? O kurtka na wacie! Mi by się nie chciało, ale miałem 170m3. Ile to by było taczek? Z dwa tysiące pewnie.

Podoba mi się to ocieplenie od środka, ale modelowałem to w jakimś programie i wyszło, że lepiej dać np. 10cm od zewnątrz, niż po 5 z obydwu stron. 

Dużo zdrowia życzę i wytrwałości.

----------


## chichot_23

Witam.

Widzę, że jesteśmy na podobnym etapie  :smile: 
Ja zamierzam na przyszły tydzień ruszyć z zasypywaniem. Też myślałem, żeby w tym roku tylko część zasypać (do połowy) i resztę na wiosnę.

Powodzenia i pogody życzę  :wink:

----------


## boxes

Witam. Jakim styropianem fundament ociepliles? Takim zwykłym?

----------


## e_gregor

Tak, zwłykłym z izolbetu, chyba Podłoga super EPS80. Od zewnątrz na styropian przyszła folia kubełkowa

----------


## RysiekWLKP

> Taczkami rozwozisz? O kurtka na wacie! Mi by się nie chciało, ale miałem 170m3. Ile to by było taczek? Z dwa tysiące pewnie.
> 
> Podoba mi się to ocieplenie od środka, ale modelowałem to w jakimś programie i wyszło, że lepiej dać np. 10cm od zewnątrz, niż po 5 z obydwu stron. 
> 
> Dużo zdrowia życzę i wytrwałości.


Rozwoziłem, razem z teściem, potem pustaki, nadproża, a teraz czekają na placu belki stropowe i inne, wszystko przeszło przez moje ręce, oczywiście bez pomocy rodziny się nie obyło, bo takiego nadproża typu L sam nie położysz, no może 90cm, większego szkoda pleców i karczycha, które powinno się powiększać a nie niszczyć.
Ostatnio ktoś zauważył, ze stałem się jakiś szerszy, budowa samemu, przyrost mięśni gratis  :cool:  potem okularki 
zapraszam na mój dziennik, bo mam jedno pytanko o wymiary wieńca jak kto wie "Księgowi budują oszczędnie, znaczy samemu  :smile: , zapraszam.

----------


## e_gregor

A oto poniżej efekty moich wieczornych obecności na budowie we wtorek i wczoraj

----------


## e_gregor

Co prawda model zrobiłem jeszcze chyba przed wbiciem łopaty ale dziś dopiero się pochwalę. W trakcie jest produkcja makiety na drukarce 3D w skali 1:50  :big grin: 

Co prawda w rzeczywistości działka nie jest idealnie płaska ale w modelu sobie uprościłem


A to taka wstępna koncepcja wykończenia

----------


## sebcioc55

> Co prawda model zrobiłem jeszcze chyba przed wbiciem łopaty ale dziś dopiero się pochwalę. W trakcie jest produkcja makiety na drukarce 3D w skali 1:50 
> 
> Co prawda w rzeczywistości działka nie jest idealnie płaska ale w modelu sobie uprościłem
> 
> 
> A to taka wstępna koncepcja wykończenia


nieźle  :smile:  trochę pracy w to włożyłeś, ale przynajmniej wiadomo co i jak  :smile:  To skośne w salonie to kominek? nie wolałeś zrobić na "płasko" albo kozy wolnostojącej?

----------


## e_gregor

Akwarium  :smile:  Jak dla mnie mogłoby nie być TV i akwa ze 2000l litrów na całą ścianę... no ale sam mieszać tam nie będę  :wink:  Kominek jest od strony kuchni - widać zgrubienie ściany będące kominem

----------


## sebcioc55

Aha  :smile:  no właśnie nie byłem pewny, ten niebieski mnie trochę zmylił  :smile: 
BTW: widzę że rozmiar telewizora też się przy okazji wyjasnił  :big grin:

----------


## Daniellos_

Rozmieszczenie pomieszczeń prawie takie jak u mnie. Tylko ja zamieniłem miejscami wiatrołap z pomieszczeniem gospodarczym.
Co się znajduje pomiędzy garderbą, a jedną z sypialni?
Co to z zgrubienie muru obok kominka(za tą komodą z kwiatkiem)? Kanały kominowe i wentylacyjne? Nie leiepiej było posadowić je w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym?

----------


## e_gregor

Koło sypialni chcę maleńką łazienkę. Drzwi przesuwane, chowane w ściance k-g. Tylko kabina prysznicowa, mała umywalka i kibelek.

To zgrubienie w kuchni to kominy - wentylacyjne, dymowy i opcjonalny spalinowy. Nie chciałem juz za mocno ingerować w projekt. Moze i faktycznie można było to przesunąć do pomieszczenia gospodarczego... no ale juz fundamenty stoją.Ten regał ma być mini spiżarka na trwałe produkty typu mąka, makaron, itp. Kominy wentylacyjne zostaja pomimo planowanej WM bo jak powiedział kierbud łatwo zaślepić ale gdyby okazały sie potrzebne to dobudować trudniej

----------


## RysiekWLKP

Bardzo fajna wizualizacja, na szczególną pochwałę zasługuje oczywiście centralnie usytuowany kominek i akwarium  :smile:  bomba  :yes:

----------


## e_gregor

Pora roku budowaniu nie sprzyja, więc się "bawię" w co innego przez ten jesienny czas  :wink:

----------


## ggdh

Wizualizacja świetna, aż mnie zmobilizowałeś do uszczegółowienia mojej  :tongue: 

Co do akwarium to ja kombinuje jak zrobić u siebie, żeby sump i wszelkie graty dać za ścianą w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym  :roll eyes:  wychodzi mi trochę baniak za blisko kominka - dlatego muszę siąść do wizualizacji.

----------


## e_gregor

A czemu nie dasz sumpa pod akwa? Nie szkoda Ci miejsca w pomieszczeniu za ścianą? No i jak duże będziesz miał akwa?

----------


## ggdh

Mam sump pod akwa. Ale komory fluidyzacyjnej z K1 nie da się wyciszyć na tyle, żeby nie przeszkadzała. Teraz mam sześcian 300L z żółwiem, ale docelowo ono wyląduje w mojej jamie, a w salonie chcę zrobić typowe rybne. 500? 720?

----------


## agao_83

jedno co bym zmieniła to stół postawiła prostopadle do ściany a nie równolegle, o ile zostanie wystarczająco dużo miejsca na wygodne przejście do kuchni  :smile:

----------


## e_gregor

Moja makieta domu dostała wiązary. Wszystkie wymiary i wzmocnienia dokładnie jak w projekcie, w skali 1:50. Konstrukcja dachu nie jest przytwierdzona tak abym mógł zdjąć przymierzać sobie modele mebli  :smile:

----------


## Dorota1234

> Dzięki. Chyba mam coś z głową, bo dopiero ławy fundamentowe wylane a ja już zamówiłem sadzonki ligustra i pęcherznicy na żywopłot od strony drogi powiatowej. W sumie z powodów czasowo-finansowych nie wiem kiedy skończę dom to przynajmniej niech żywopłot rośnie  Moja koncepcja tego żywopłotu to możliwie jak najbardziej naturalny i przycinany tak aby wyglądał na dziko rosnące krzaki z przemieszanymi roślinami. Do planu rozmieszczenia roślin, stworzonego przy porannej kawie, użyłem... excela i funkcji RAND()  Poniżej kilka wariantów wygenerowanych przez komputer


Część
Ja właśnie jestem na etapie wykończeniówki. Cały dom wybudowałam z tatą i czasami mamą  :wink:  I wiesz co chyba podobnie jak Ty mam coś z głową,bo nawet fundamentów nie miałam wylanych a ja sadzonki na żywopłot miałam już posadzone. Dom się powoli budował a drzewka rosły  :smile:  dziś mam piękny 2 metrowy naturalny płot  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

> Moja makieta domu dostała wiązary. Wszystkie wymiary i wzmocnienia dokładnie jak w projekcie, w skali 1:50. Konstrukcja dachu nie jest przytwierdzona tak abym mógł zdjąć przymierzać sobie modele mebli


Zajebiste! robisz to wszystko w drukarce?

----------


## e_gregor

Drukarka 3D, modele rysowane w sketchupie. Potem klej modelraski i trochę cierpliwości  :big grin:  Miało byc po łepkach zrobione - żeby tylko były wiązary celem wizualizacji pod kątem pustki nad salonem. Jak zacząłem "czytać" projekt konstrukcji dachu to sie tak wkręciłem, że każdą belkę, słupek, stężenie odwzorowałem  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

> Drukarka 3D, modele rysowane w sketchupie. Potem klej modelraski i trochę cierpliwości  Miało byc po łepkach zrobione - żeby tylko były wiązary celem wizualizacji pod kątem pustki nad salonem. Jak zacząłem "czytać" projekt konstrukcji dachu to sie tak wkręciłem, że każdą belkę, słupek, stężenie odwzorowałem


a tam nad garażem ten ostatni wiązar który opiera się tylko na murłacie, to tak jest w projekcie? Wygląda to co najmniej podejrzanie.

----------


## aiki

U mnie też tylko na murłatach opierają się po dwie krokwie na stronę.
Wytrzyma.

----------


## e_gregor

Tak jest w projekcie. Tak samo jest z drugiej strony domu. Pomiędzy garażem a domem, gdzie obie połacie dachu na siebie zachodzą, są tylko dodatkowe belki podpierajace same krokwie

----------


## sebcioc55

No tak, tylko że zazwyczaj przy wiązarach murłata to grubsza deska (5cm), jakoś nie widzę tego aby na tym cokolwiek się opierało. Chyba że jest tam jakaś konkretna kantówka to ok.

----------


## e_gregor

W tym projekcie murłata ma wymiar 16x16 wiec chyba nie tak źle.

----------


## e_gregor

Ruszam dalej z pracami. Teraz takie pytanko - czy mogę (i jakie ewentualnie ma to wady) zmienić przebieg kabla zasilającego? Na projekcie zaznaczony jest linią przerywana oznaczoną 8. Myśliałem, żeby puścić go przy samej ścianie frontowej domu zamiast 3m od niej - zaznaczyłem żółtą linią. Co Wy na to?



Jakoś te 3m od budynku wydajami sie dziwne - tak przez środek terenu przed domem. Na pewno będzie tam też mały ogródek

----------


## Peta

A nie jest wymagana jakaś minimalna odległość od ścian budynków? Na pewno są wytyczne odległości od innych instalacji

Edit:
Znalazłem coś takiego na internecie:

----------


## e_gregor

W końcu coś ruszyłem. W sobotę zakopałem kabel w uprzednio (własnoręcznie) wykopanym wykopie. W poniedziałek zagęściłem. Wczoraj ułożyłem kanalizację. To w cale nie jest taka lekka praca jakby się wydawało. Dziś mają dowieść piasek na za podsypkę. Nie piszę za dużo - fotki więcej dadzą

----------


## e_gregor

Mam teraz dylemat czy dawać folię pod chudziaka. Jedni dają a inni nie. Jakoś tak by z jednej strony wypadało a z drugiej to tak myślę, czy dobrze zamykać wilgoć w chudziaku jak już położę folię na chudziaku a pod styropianem?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Nie dawaj. Na żywo nigdy folii nie widziałem, a niektórzy nie robią chudziak w ogóle.

----------


## e_gregor

Z cyklu "co? ja nie dam rady?". Samodzielnie ułożyłem 7m3 chudziaka. Wg moich szacunków na resztę potrzeba jeszcze 8. Spróbuję na najbliższe dni zamówić. Samemu to strasznie ciężka praca - rozgrabić i wyrównać. Dziś każdy mięsień o sobie przypomina więc nawet odpuściłem wyjazd do pracy rowerem (mam około 10km w jedna stronę) i pojechałem autem. Beton miał być  w godzinach15-16 ale z powodu awarii mieszalnika byli o 18. Już sie nie mogę doczekać odtrabienia końca stanu zero. Wkleję wtedy też zestawienie wydatków. Po Świętach chciałbym zamówić bloczki i zacząć stawiać ściany. Pozdrawiam

----------


## e_gregor

ZERO! W końcu mam stan zero. Finalnej fotki nie mam bo było już ciemno i nie chciało mi się rozkładać oświetlenia. Łacznie poszło 15m3 betonu. Wyrzuciłem do dołu przed wejściem tylko trzy taczki. Po Świętach szukam bloczków na ściany. Pojawia się tylko dylemat czym izolować poziomo: folią czy papą? Będę o tym ostro myślał. 





Poniżej zestawienie kosztów. Nie wrzucałem całego arkusza wiec nie widać - sam stan zero wyniósł mnie 22.369,35zł (bez działki, papierów, ogrodzenia, itp. - to wszystko licze w osobnych kategoriach)

----------


## sebcioc55

Fajny arkusz  :wink:  a izolację poziomą zrobił bym z grubej folii 1mm, np takiej rozłożysz ja w 5 min, a jest na prawdę solidna. BTW jaką masz powierzchnię fundamentu, wraz z bloczkami?
Tak w ogóle to jakoś mało widać rur od kanalizy, na pewno wszystkie zrobiłeś ?  :wink:

----------


## e_gregor

Przewiń do góry to zobaczysz fotki kanalizy. Po prostu robiłem na równo z chudziakiem więc nie widać korków teraz (kilka wyszło nawet 1-2cm ponizej chudziaka). Papę (jakaś lepszą) chyba dam pod same bloczki - troche więcej wątpliwości mam do izolacji samych podłóg. 

Powierchnia chudziaka to około 140m2. Sciany fundamentowe z tego co pamiętam to około 75mb. 24cm bloczka + 15cm styro daje powierzchnię ścian fundamentowych około 29m2. Więc całość to będzie gdzieś około 170m2

PS. Miałem pod ręką rzut fundamentów wiec policzyłem i wyszło... 170m2  :smile:

----------


## e_gregor

Prace idą dalej. Powiem Wam, że murowanie na zaprawie cementowo-wapiennej (pierwsza warstwa) to bajka w porównaniu do murowania fundamentów na zaprawie cementowej. W ogóle z gazobetonu super się robi. Przypomina mi się dzieciństwo i zabawy klockami  :smile: 





A tutaj taki miły akcencik (wiśnia sprezentowana przez rodziców)


No i stan lekko po godzinie 22 (troszkę przyszalałem - wcześniej praca od 7 do 14 a potem budowa od 15 do 22, ale przynajmniej widać efekty)


Z pogodą dobrze trafiłem. Dziś pada i nic bym nie zrobił.

----------


## e_gregor

Bloczki H+H dobrze trzymają wymiar. Wydaje mi się, że szerokość jest niemal idealnie równa, długości nie sprawdzałem (nie ma wpływu na to jak się muruje) natomiast troszkę pływa wysokość. Ale ogólnie jestem bardzo zadowolony. 

Tak z innej beczki. Bardzo marzy mi się wysoki sufit nad salonem. Oryginalny projekt wiązarów jest z d***. Poglądowy rysunek wiązarów ze strony muratora: 
Kratownica jest bardzo gęsta i w takim gąszczu jakoś nie widzę wykonania podwieszanego stropu wyżej niż pod dolnym pasem wiązarów (zwłaszcza żeby było trwałe i szczelne). W internecie natomiast trafiłem na takie rysunki:

Gdybym mógł mieć w sensownych pieniadzach takie kratownice to byłbym przeszczęśliwy

----------


## sebcioc55

Zobacz też dziennik atrixa, on ma wysoki sufit nad salonem z odpowiednio wykonstruowanego wiązara. Najlepiej to jakbyś zrobił tak jak anonim  :wink:

----------


## e_gregor

Prace pwolutku ale zdecydowanie postępują. Myślami jestem już przy szalowaniu wieńca  :smile: 





A to taka moja wizja recyclingu palet  :wink:

----------


## e_gregor

Budowa małymi kroczkami postępuje. Zazwyczaj nie mam sił na więcej jak wymurowanie wiadra lub dwóch kleju. Ale ściany się jednak pną do góry więc zaczynam myśleć o dachu. Na 99% zamiast membrany zrobię pełne deskowanie. Myślę też, czy nie zastąpić blachy dachówką. No i zaczynam się rozglądać za ofertami na wiązary choć cały czas rozwarzam samodzielne ich wykonanie i zamontowanie. Pytanie tylko czy dam radę?

----------


## e_gregor

Przyszła pierwsza wycena na wiązary z Wiązar System. 19.900 netto z montażem i 14.400 netto bez montażu. Czy to dobra cena za dwuspadowy dach 20* o powierzchni 237m2?

----------


## thoreg

Ja płaciłem 20300 zł netto za swoje wiązary na dach 20* o powierzchni 250 m2 z montażem. Wysyłałem wyceny do wszystkich firm mających autoryzację Miteka i była to jedna z najlepszych wycen.

----------


## e_gregor

Prace murarskie powoli idą do przodu. Jestem z sieie dumny bo samodzielnie, bez żadnej pomocy wrzuciłem pierwsze dwa nadproża - i to nie byle jakie bo 270-tki  :smile: 
Mam teraz dylemat zwiazany z wieńcem, a konkretnie kotwami dla murłaty:
a) zalewać we wieńcu (obawiam sie o kolzję z wiazarami jeśli zostanie zmieniony ich rozstaw w stosunku do oryginalnego projektu)
b) osadzić na kotwę chemiczną
c) zastosować stalowe kołki?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Mam teraz dylemat zwiazany z wieńcem, a konkretnie kotwami dla murłaty:
> a) zalewać we wieńcu (obawiam sie o kolzję z wiazarami jeśli zostanie zmieniony ich rozstaw w stosunku do oryginalnego projektu)


czemu ma zostać zmieniony rozstaw? jeżeli zlecasz komuś wiązary to już pewnie na tym etapie Twojej budowy są produkowane, jezeli sam będziesz robił to też powinieneś wg projektu który powinien być na tym etapie gotowy.
Ja bym zalewał w wieńcu to najsolidniejsza opcja i chyba najtańsza. Zawsze później możesz jakąś tam szpilke uciąć i dać na obok następną na kotwę chemiczną jeżeli już coś Ci będize kolidować, bo chyba aż tak się te wiązary zmieniać nie będą?

----------


## aiki

Szpilkę mozesz w razie czego zagłębić w murłacie.
Frezujesz w murłacie większy otwór na wysokość nakrętki i podkładki i tak aby jakiś klucz nasadowy naszedł na to.

----------


## e_gregor

Dzięki za rady. To chyba faktycznie zaleję. W projekcie mam wiazary co 90 i 95cm w zależności od miejsca. Wyceny dostałem na rozstaw 1m i 1,2m (pewnie producenci wiązarów robia projekt zastępczy)

Efekty weekendu

----------


## Kamil_

A co tutaj tak cicho?  :smile: 

Prace idą?

----------


## e_gregor

Powolutku.Cicho bo tempo mam małe a i przez to widac zainteresowanie budową małe. Prace murarskie zakończone. Otwory okienne podocinane (było z tym wiecej pracy niż się spodziewałem). Trawa skoszona, żywopłot przycięty, drzewka opryskane na mszyce. Powoli zaczynam szalowanie. Szukam tartaku co ma dobre ceny i własny transport bo desek mam tylko troszkę.

----------


## Kamil_

Jak coś mam busa i z chęcią bym zobaczył Twoje zmagania oraz pogadał na żywo  :smile: 
Jakbyś znalazł tartak blisko, a nie miał transportu odezwij się.

U mnie jest kilka tartaków co mają ponoć tanio (nie sprawdzałem).
Szukaj pod hasłem Tartak Chrząstawa Mała / Wielka

----------


## e_gregor

Hej! Dawno mnie nie było. Raz, mam wrażenie, że niekogo mój watek nie interesuje a dwa to brak czasu, różne sprawy na głowie i niestety olbrzymia pracochłonność przy robieniu szalunków. No ale finalnie w sobotę zamknąłem ten temat i jutro będzie zalewanie wieńca  :big grin: 

Doszedłem do pewnego wniosku - jeśli będę jeszcze kiedyś budował dom to na pewno kupię rusztowania

----------


## aiki

Twój wątek jest pod stałą kontrolą  :smile: 
Jak tylko coś piszesz i dajesz zdj to liczba wyświetleń rośnie.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Potwierdzam wypowiedź kolegi wyżej. Pisz i wrzucaj dużo zdjęć.

----------


## Projekty Gotowe MURATOR

Również kibicujemy  :wink: 

a z czasem zapraszamy TUTAJ https://projekty.muratordom.pl/konku...mpaign=konkurs

----------


## sebcioc55

te trzymadła prętów do murłaty to profeska  :yes:

----------


## Kamil_

> te trzymadła prętów do murłaty to profeska


Powiem szczerze, że naprawdę genialny pomysł  :smile:

----------


## e_gregor

Wczoraj w końcu zalany wieniec! Trzymadła (100sztuk, bo dawałem po dwa) na alledrogo kosztowały około 35zł z wysyłką. Ale to niestety nie taki super pomysł. Trzeba by kotwy mimo wszystko od dołu powiązać do zbrojenia - ja tego nie zrobiłem i trzy w podciagu utopiłem. Beton swoim naporem mi wyrywał je z uchwytów. Resztę udało sie w trakcie betonowania ratować jeśli się wypięły. Za to potem łatwo wsadzić w wylany beton i trzeba tylko ich wysokości pilnować.

Szukam wykonacy wiązarów - terminy są na październik - listopad  :sad:

----------


## bcgarage

burkietowicz z odolanowa (filmik domza150tys na you tube - pokazana fabryka i jak robią, nawet szybko im to idzie)

----------


## e_gregor

Burkietowicz jest o 4-5 tysiaków netto droższy od konkurencji a terminy ma na listopad. Łukasza Budowlańca i jego filmiki widziałem. Wszystko fajnie ale nie za takie pieniądze. Mam ofertę z Wiązar Plus o 4 tysiaki taniej i z terminem na poczatek października i ku tej opcji się skłaniam.

Dopiero dziś wyłaża zakwasy po środowym zalewaniu. Łapy bolą od zacierania i równania. Dopnę temat wiązarów i zajmę się murowaniem działówek oraz instalacją wod-kan. Pójdę raczej w zgrzewane plastiki. Wydaje mi się to przy samoróbstwie dobrą opcją

----------


## bcgarage

Zgrzewane plastiki do wody zimnej i ciepłej (te same dawałem) to dobra opcja (zgrzewarka za 150zł max i robota idzie) W mieszkaniu miałem tak zrobione i to prosta sprawa, ale 3 ręki brakuje żeby bardziej złożone instalacje składać (kwestia przytrzymania rurek i zgrzewarki  :wink:

----------


## e_gregor

bcgarage, dawałeś do ciepłej wody te rury stabilizowane (z wkładką szklaną lub aluminiową)? 

Ja dość zwinny jstem i dużo rzeczy potrafię na dwie rece zrobić ale w razie czego pomoc do przytrzymania na pewno się znajdzie  :wink:  Moja druga połówka akurat pali się zawsze do pomocy tylko nie zawsze są prace na tyle lekkie żebym chciał, aby uczestniczyła

----------


## bcgarage

Szczerze mówiąc to były to zwykłe rury do zgrzewania 20mm (takie grubsze szare - nie te cienkie białe do klejenia na klej)  ogólnie mój tata też w domu tak wodę rozprowadzał i było ok. W garażu chcę instalację sprężonego powietrza robić bo do 20atm niby wytrzymują, więc 8-10 atm będzie spokojnie dawać radę i będzie szczelna. Mam kilka ich ale firmy nie pamiętam, chcesz to sprawdzę.

----------


## e_gregor

Hej! Na weekend odwiedzili mnie rodzice. Jak to moi rodzice - idziemy zwiedzać Wrocław - łeee, nieee. A co chcecie robić? No na budowę, a co? Więc z pomocą taty szybciutko rozszalowaliśmy wieniec. Wyszedł spoko. Kilka małych raczków na kilka cm - zaszpachluję zaprawą, a fotki wieńca dam innym razem.

Wczoraj wyszedłem ciut wcześniej z pracy z nadzieją że wymuruję pierwszą warstwę wszystkich działówek. Troszkę zabrakło. No trudno.Robiłem powoli i dokładnie łapiac wszystkie wymiarny na scianach i prowadząc sznurek. Poniżej też rzut parteru z działówkami. Małej łazienki na razie od sypialni nie oddzielam - zrobie tą ściankę z regipsów co umożliwi mi dwie rzeczy: schowanie geberita w ścianie oraz zamontowanie drzwi przesuwanych, chowanych w ściankę.

----------


## e_gregor

Prace pomalutku postępują. Halogen 400W(może 500) umieszczony na długiej desce przykręconej do ściany daje radę. Do tego czołówka żeby wyeliminować cienie głównego oświetlenia i daje radę pracować w miare komfortowo. Jak pogoda dopisze tyo w czwartek po pracy znów sesja do 22 i w sobotę przez cały dzień mam szansę skończyc działówki. Robi sie już tak coraz bardziej domowo. Jak ja sie nie mogę wiązarów doczekać - nawet sobie nie wyobrażacie  :smile:

----------


## e_gregor

Ścianki działowe niemal skończone. Brakuje miejscami 1/2 warstw bloczków. Dwa tygodnie temu dużo padało i nie było jak tego zrobić. Wiązary miały byc tydzień temu we wtorek. Pogoda troszkę mieszała ale finalnie udało się w jeden dzień w piątek. Wiązary są i jestem bardzo zadowolony, Przyjechali rodzice pomóc mi deskować. Weekend oraz poniedziałek i wtorek zleciały na biciu dech. Jednak te 240m2 połaci to jest kawał dachu... No i powiem jedno- nie wybuduję już nawet budy dla psa czy karmika dla ptaków bez rusztowania! Garaż cały odeskowany (wystyarczyło desek z szalunków). Połać północna zrobiona, południowa na razie tylko ma pokryty okap. Ale i tak uważam, że to dużo.

----------


## e_gregor

Wczoraj, przy świetle lampy i czołówki skończyłem deskowanie dachu. Ponad 20kg gwoździ poszło  :big grin:  Troche z tym pracy było ale myślę, że warto. Cały dach sprawia wrażenie o wiele bardziej solidnego. Podskakując na dachu mam wrażenie że skaczę po sztywnej stalowej konstrukcji. Fotki z d**y bo i ciemno było. Liczę, że w sobotę jednak nie będzie padało i zaimpreguję dach oraz pokryję papą.





Tak przy okazji pstryknęło mi 300.000km w 1.9dCi - śmię twierdzic, ze ten silnik wbrew obiegowej opinii jest w stanie spokojnie przejechać drugie tyle (choć pewnie w tym czasie padnie dosłownie wszystko inne, czasem wielokrotnie, tylko nie silnik)

----------


## e_gregor

Prace idą na przód. Z racji, że mam już dach (na razie kryty papą) mogę działać w środku! Okna pomierzone i już prawie zamówione w firmie eleven. Profil Veka Slimline 82, okleina zloty dąb. Jest szansa, że będą jeszcze do końca roku.

Prawie jak dom  :wink: 


Ściany szczytowe zrobię drewniane. Pionowe kantowki 5x12. Do tego przyjdą przedłużenia które umożliwią zamontowanie desek elewacyjnych odsuniętych od muru 25cm (tyle planuję ocieplenia). Poniżej drewnianego szczytowego "trójkąta" będzie normalnie tynk na styropianie. 











Zacząłem też stawiac komin firmy Termat. Jednak zrezygnowalem ze stalowego









Zaczynam powoli czuć ciśnienie na jak najszybsze przeprowadzenie się. Plan był do przyszlej zimy ale będę robił wszystko żeby to nastąpiło możliwie jak najszybciej. Jeśli nie będzie dużuch mrozów to postaram się do wiosny zrobić jak najwięcej. Po zrobieniu komina i ścian szczytowych biorę się za instalację kanalizacyjną i wodę (zgrzewane PP). Później wezmę się za montaż stelaży sufitu podwieszanego oraz elektrykę (po wstawieniu okien)

----------


## sebcioc55

Fajnie to wszystko wygląda. Podoba mi sie rozwiazanie sciany szczytowej, tak to wlasnie powinno sie robic.

----------


## Daniellos_

Czemu zrezygnowałeś że stalowego?
Mój dotrze w tym tygodniu i będę montował.

----------


## e_gregor

Wybralem komin ceramiczny tak jakoś bo nasluchalem się negatywnych opinii na temat stalowego, problemów z korozją. Do tego dochodzi też wygląd. Stalowy niezbyt bedzie pasował do tradycyjngo domu a zabudowa kominowa to sporo zabawy i kombinacji.

Dokończylem drewnianą ścianę szczytową i dziś zrobiłem na uprzednio wykonanej konstrukcji ściankę garażu. Myślę, że spoko to wyszło. Pierwszy element tego domu który ma już finalny wygląd

----------


## e_gregor

Sezon budowlany 2018 u mniej uż otwarty. Dokończyłem ściany szczytowe - a konkretnie tą małą ściankę miedzy dwoma dachami oraz dodalem listewki maskujące krawędzie

----------


## Kamil_

Kiedy okna montujesz?  :smile:

----------


## e_gregor

Miały być wczoraj... Dzwonię do firmy a on mi że niemożliwe bo wszystko na luty umawiał bo tak dopiero transporty będą. Ja mu tłumaczę, że nie mam umowy przed oczami ale pamiętam dokładnie że mowa była o styczniu bo na grudzień mówił, że się nie da bo Święta i koniec roku. Wkurzyłem się. Za chwilę oddzwonił z przeprosinami że faktycznie tak było umówione i że namieszali z transportami i dopiero będzie około 22 stycznia. Mają przyjerchać okna z trzech zamówień, w tym mojego. Wtedy będzie montaż umawiał. Dobrze by było żeby to poszło szybko bo na razie zimy nie ma a wolę żeby mi w mrozy tego nei robili. 

Tak z innej beczki. Zaczynam się zastanawiać nad pokryciem dachu gontem bitumicznym. Robocizna prosta i lekka, odpada łacenie dachu. Nawet mi sie to podoba a w ogóle przy tym kącie nachylenia (20 stopni) to z bliska i tak połaci nie widać. Podoba mi się taki wzór cegiełki, ewentualnie sześciokąty (heksagonalny). Dach chcę w kolorze ceglanym, widoczne elementy drewniane w kolorze ciepłego dębu a kolor elewacji biały lekko pobrudzony piaskowym. Ładne są szarości i grafity ale jest tego zdecydowanie za dużo. 





Przykłady realizacji:

----------


## karster

Cześć, wychodzi na to, że jesteśmy na podobnym etapie pracy. Ty masz skonczone działowki a ja nie ale za to mam juz okna (poza jednym dużym zabitym osb tymczasowo). Plany mialem aby dokończyć działowki a tymczasem leżę z anginą  :sad: 

Kabelki już leżą i czekają, zamówiony też zestaw do odkurzacza no ale zdrowie nawala. To pewnie efekt prac w zeszlym tygodniu nawet od ok 9:30 do 23:00.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

Jak masz już okna i dach to może jakaś koza? U mnie się sprawdza i to nawet bardzo - nawet podniesienie temp. o 5C robi ogromną różnicę. Fakt, że tylko na parterze, bo na górze wiatr hula - nie pamiętam jak to jest tam u Ciebie...

----------


## Daniellos_

Font sie nieładnie starzeje i jest podatniejszy na zielenienie, bo woda tak łatwo nie spływa. Widziałeś jakieś dachy z gontem w okolicy? Może sporo zależy od strefy klimatycznej.

----------


## e_gregor

Jakoś ten mech mi się nawet na dachach podoba  :smile:

----------


## dana0606

To jak zielenieje to może gont zielony? U nas sąsiad ma i z daleka wyglada ładnie, a jak z bliska to nie widac dla innych bo dom ma bardzo głęboko od drogi i na górce. Ja go widze z mojego domu ale to jakieś 200m odległości to ciężko powiedzieć czy ładnie nadal jest a u nas glon napewno szybko osiada bo wilgoć jest spora rano i wieczorami.

----------


## e_gregor

U mnie na bank będzie zieleniało bo jedna połać jest od północy a okolica jest dość wilgotna. Jak dobrze pójdzie to jutro będą okna a w przyszłym tyogdniu brama garażowa. W tym tygodniu chcę sie zabrać za kanalizację. Ma być też ocieplenie pod 10*C więc bym dokończył murowanie komina. Dam znać i pochwalę się fotkami.

----------


## e_gregor

Są już okna! Jestem bardzo zadowolony  :wave: 
 Brama garażowa powinna byc w przyszłym tygodniu. Pałuję się tez z przyłączem wody. Masakra  :sad:  Nie kupujcie działek z wodą po drugiej stronie drogi powiatowej. Kończą się już moje siły na to. O ile budowa domu byłaby łatwiejsza i przyjemniejsza bez tej papierologii. 

W sobotę chcę dokończyć murowanie komina. Po tym zrobie kanalizację i będę się zabierał za wodę (zgrzewany PP). Znów zmienia mi się koncepcja sufitu nad salonem i sam nie wiem czy nie robić skośnego z widoczną więźbą. Myślę też nad elewacją na ściane z drzwiami wejściowymi. W oryginalnym projekcie był klinkier. Fundament jakby co pod niego mam zrobiony. Myślałem nad deskami podbnie jak na szczytach ale doszedłem do wniosku że się to za bardzo zleje z ceglastym dachem i oknami. Szukając oryginalnego (i niedrogiego) materiału wymyśliłem zwykłą cegłę pomalowana na biało

----------


## sebcioc55

> .......Pałuję się tez z przyłączem wody. Masakra  Nie kupujcie działek z wodą po drugiej stronie drogi powiatowej.......


u mnie nie było problemu tylko trzeba wiedzieć o czym i z kim rozmawiać. Moja podpowiedź: nie daj sobie wcisnąc tej rury pod droga jako żeby by była Twoja, bo będziesz płacił dożywotnio haracz za zajęcie pasa drogowego, chyba 60zł/m^2 !!! zrób tak żeby ten odcinek przejeły wodociągi, ja nie ogarnałem i płace ;/  :bash:  ale bedę coś kombinował.

Gratujuję okien, pokaż coś więcej i bardziej z bliska  :smile:

----------


## e_gregor

Sebcio, napisz mi może na priv jak to ugryść. Co chcesz zobaczyc bardziej z bliska? Mogę porobić fotki

W sobotę skończyłem komin. Na razie obrobiony papą ale muszę ogarnąć gdzieś jakąs blachę i obrobić porządznie.

----------


## Daniellos_

Mi się podoba odkryta więźba i w salonie bym robił, ale kobita nie chciała.
No i przy wiązarach to sporo roboty...

Co to za okna? Jaki profil /parametry?
Pokaż z bliska te dzielone w pokojach. Jakieś nietuzinkowe takie  :smile:

----------


## e_gregor

W środę zrobię Wam te fotki. Okna na profilach Veka Softline 82. Pakiety trójszybowe. Kupione w firmie eleven z Kromera we Wrocławiu. Produkowane gdzieś na śląsku (zrobię fotkę etykiety z nazwą producenta). Okna nietypowe bo sobie wymyśliłem że od ogrodu chcę mieć w pokojach okna od podłogi. Dolna część oraz prawa połówka to fixy. Otwierana jest tylko jedna połówka. Oryginalnie były projektowane otwory 150x150 (jak od frontu) ale zmieniłem na 150x235.

Wczoraj po pracy  się umęczyłem bardziej niż przy pracach murarskich. Przyznam że postawienie komina to relaksik przy kuciu i robieniu kanalizacji  :smile:  No ale prawie skończone. Został tylko garaż - podejście pod umywalkę i "ogrodowy" kibelek. No i wentylacja kanalizacji. Z racji tego, że jest tak rozstrzelona chcę puścić trzy piony wentylacyjne 110. Z racji że szara rura tania jak barszcz (ale w hurtowni, nie w markecie) a i że nie lubię dziurawić dachu to chcę zrobić tylko jeden kominek wentylacyjny. Połączę je wszystkie na poddaszu

----------


## sebcioc55

> Sebcio, napisz mi może na priv jak to ugryść


chodzi o to że ten kto robi przyłącze wody musi zgłosić prace do zarzadcy drogi czy to powiat, gmina czy wojewoda i tam sie chyba wpisuje kto to robi i czyje to bedzie, wg mnie wszystko do granicy Twojej działki powinno być wodociągów, oni jednak chcą płacić jak najmniej i zganiają to na inwestorów. Wyobraź sobie że Ci co mieszkają po tej stronie drogi gdzie jest główna rura z wodą nie płąca nic, a Ci co mieszkają po drugiej stronie muszą płacić haracz za zajęcie pasa droowego? bez sens okropny. Dlatego zwróć na to uwagę i jak będziesz podpisywał jakieś papiery to zobacz kto bedzie póxniej płacił za tą rurę w drodze.

----------


## karster

Seba, dla ścisłości: zajęcie pasa drogowego raczej zawsze sie płaci ale jest to tylko na czas robót i jest tanie. To o czym piszesz nazywa się jakoś tak" umieszczenie urządzeń technicznych nie związanych z ruchem drogowym w pasie drogowym" i za to sie właśnie placi do końca życia (ot taki sobie kolejny podatek). U mnie jest tak, ze ci starsi, co od dawna mają przyłącza nic nie płacą, ci współcześni zależy. Bo niby można do kogoś cos napisac (chyba do burmistrza jakąś prośbę) i się nie płaci.

Są np takie rozwiązania:
- dokopać się do granicy działki a resztę zlecić (wodociągom albo prywatnej firmie = nic Cie to potem nie interesuje). Ja zlecałem gminnym wodociągom i zapłacilem raz 250zł i koniec tematu. Prywatne firmy mogą nawet "olac" pozwolenia a jedynie zrobić zajęcie pasa.
- druga opcja, zrobić samemu bez zglaszania w jakąś sobotę czy swięto  :smile:  z wodociągów prywatnie facet mi mówił, że nikt nigdy by nawet nie dochodził kto i kiedy podłączał rurę.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

> Seba, dla ścisłości: zajęcie pasa drogowego raczej zawsze sie płaci ale jest to tylko na czas robót i jest tanie.


Chyba, że to teren kolejowy  :big tongue:  prawie łyknęliśmy przyłącz z przewiertem pod nasypem kolejowym, nic szczególnie trudnego technicznie. Ale zajęcie terenu na czas prac (1 dzień) to były tysiące złotych  :cool: 

Ot taki off-top.

----------


## Mr A

> Seba, dla ścisłości: zajęcie pasa drogowego raczej zawsze sie płaci ale jest to tylko na czas robót i jest tanie. To o czym piszesz nazywa się jakoś tak" umieszczenie urządzeń technicznych nie związanych z ruchem drogowym w pasie drogowym" i za to sie właśnie placi do końca życia (ot taki sobie kolejny podatek).


Ja płacę już 4 rok za zajęcie pasa drogowego  :wink:  Nie są to duże pieniądze, ostatnio dostałem rachunek do zapłaty - 30 zł za rok.

----------


## ggdh

*e_gregor* , tylko nie zapomnij o zdjęciu taśma / folii z profili okien...

Tak patrze na te podejścia kanalizacyjne i dalej nie mogę ogarnąć, że dzisiaj u mnie hydraulik zaczął o 8:30, a o 13:15 było gotowe może 95% kanalizacji  :Confused:  brakło jednego trójnika i zostało wyprowadzić jeden pion nad jętki do wywietrznika.

----------


## e_gregor

Wczoraj działem dalej. Wczoraj byłem też po alarm... w Żabce  :big grin:  Znaczy kuipony na alle z dostawą DHL i się okazało, że paczki DHL można odbierać w Żabkach. Zostało mi parę metrów na poddaszem do odpowietrznika ale była już 22 i padałem na pysk. Rury i kształtki PP jadą DPD i będą dziś. W piatek dokończę kanalizę i zaczynam kłaść wodę. Po skończonej wodzie zamontuję i uruchomię alarm. Następnym krokiem będzie elektryka. Mam poczucie, że troche przyśpieszyło to wszystko.

Okna:



















Kanaliza:

----------


## karster

> Ja płacę już 4 rok za zajęcie pasa drogowego  Nie są to duże pieniądze, ostatnio dostałem rachunek do zapłaty - 30 zł za rok.


Noo, to dopiero 4lata, gdyby średnio to było wlasnie 30zl/rok to zapłaciłeś już 120zł. Jak czesto chodzisz do kina albo teatru? ... do cinemacity w środy miałbyś dodatkowo 2bilety rocznie  :tongue: 

Ps. ggdh, folię z okien tą wewnętrzną też trzeba zerwać? Bo zewnętrzna mi zerwali a wewnętrzną olali. Przy okazji fotki instalacji bardzo proszę.  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Daniellos_

Ja te folie będące na słońcu zdjalem w ciągu 3 miesięcy, jak było na niej napisane. Te w środku ponad pół roku miały i elegancko schodziły.

----------


## ggdh

Folia w środku nie jest narażona na UV i może sobie być. Zewnętrzna po jakimś czasie jest nie do usunięcia. W składzie, gdzie wziąłem okna mówili, że po zeszłym roku zaczęli traktować klientów trochę jak dzieci: inwestor, u którego zamontowali okna zarzekał się, że na pewno sam usunie folie i że montażyści tego nie muszą robić. Po pół roku przyszedł do nich z pretensjami, że folia zespoliła się z okleiną. Zagroził sądem, bo przecież "to był ich obowiązek usunąć". Firma zmiękła i wymieniła okna, nie chcieli użerać się w sądach. 

U mnie zdjęli bez pytania, ale nawet się nad tym nie zastanowiłem.

----------


## e_gregor

> *e_gregor* , tylko nie zapomnij o zdjęciu taśma / folii z profili okien...


Dzięki. Poczytałem trochę na ten temat i dziś żonka miała zajęcie  :smile:  A ja działałem dalej. Kanalizacja skończona(najwięcej siłowania bylo odpowietrzaniem na poddaszu). Zrobiłem dziś większość wody. Zostało zrobić podejścia w przysypialnianej łazience, w garażu wyprowadzić krany na zewnątrz i dorobić cyrkulację. Choć nie wiem jeszcze, czy w ogóle będzie podłączona

Około południa było tak (bruzdy i przejścia przez ściany porobione: 











A wieczorem tak:

----------


## ARTUR_EMI

> Zaczynam się zastanawiać nad pokryciem dachu gontem bitumicznym. Robocizna prosta i lekka, odpada łacenie dachu. Nawet mi sie to podoba a w ogóle przy tym kącie nachylenia (20 stopni) to z bliska i tak połaci nie widać. Podoba mi się taki wzór cegiełki, ewentualnie sześciokąty (heksagonalny). Dach chcę w kolorze ceglanym, widoczne elementy drewniane w kolorze ciepłego dębu a kolor elewacji biały lekko pobrudzony piaskowym. Ładne są szarości i grafity ale jest tego zdecydowanie za dużo. 
> 
> Przykłady realizacji:
> .


Ja mam taki u siebie , tez sam stawiałem dom i dach , jak potrzebujesz jakieś info to pisz lub przyjedz - masz niedaleko do Lubina .
Zapraszam

----------


## karster

Jakie są standardowe wysokości podejść?

Kanaliza pod szafką 55cm, woda kilka cm wyżej (i tak wąż elastyczny przychodzi) czy jakieś inne? 
Pralka, zmywarka?

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## e_gregor

Tak piszą że 55 to standard dla kanalizy umywalek. U mnie jest około  :wink:  50. Wodę dla pralki zrobiłem wyżej tak żeby było dojście nad pralką do zaworu. Zmywarce nie robiłem kanalizacji bo wszystkie syfony mają w standardzie podejście pod zmywarkę... ale myślę, żeby dać jednak w podejsciu pod zlew trójnik i kolanko  :big grin:  Wodę dla zmywarki dałem pod podejsciem na zlew. Podejśćia 1/2" robiłem bez specjalnych listew. Tak na prawdę wszystko teraz łaczone jes na wężyki. Jedynie w wanna i prysznic będą miały baterie bezpośrednio. No ale są jeszcze złaczki mimośrodowe więc ten 1-2mm ewentualnego błędu się zgubi

Dwa dni urlopu zrobiły swoje - kanaliza i woda skończone. Jestem na prawdę szczęśliwy z postępu prac. Stelaż WC w główej łazience wszedł w ściankę działową 12cm! Producenci trochę kłamią mówiąc o stelażach slim pisząc np że maja głębokość montażu 10,5cm. Stelaż i spłuczka się owszem mieszczą ale rura kanalizacyjna 110 razem z ramą stelaża 25-30mm już nie. Decyzja była szybka - rozwiązanie: szlifierka (zwana flexem, boschem, gumówką, kątówką). Podciąłem  dolną poprzeczkę stelaża. W ten sposób wyszedł mi stelaż super slim  :big grin: 

Wczoraj tez zamontowali bramę garażową. Fajna jest i cicha. Czas kompletować materiały na elektrykę. Troche musze zregenerować siły przez najbliższe dni. Przy okazji dobrze rozplanuję instalację i policze jeszcze raz ile styropianu będzie trzeba. Czas zamawiać

A kuku!


No i super slim w moim wykonaniu który wszedł w ścianę 12cm








A tutaj kombinacje z kanalizacją i odpowietrzeniem w małej przysypialnianej łazience.

----------


## karster

Dzięki za odpowiedź. Do baterii natynkowych są takie płytki montażowe za o 7zł (np w leroy) albo całe blachy z gotowymi kolankami do przykręcenia baterii. Cena warta zakupu bo później już raczej wszystko pasuje (no ale mówimy tutaj raczej o prysznicu choć i te często już są podtynkowe bo wanny jaki i umywalki mają już uniezależnione podłączenia tzn na wężach elastycznych).

Zgrzewarka do PP? Jakaś konkretna czy najpopularniejsza z allegro? Rurki PP czy PPR?


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## e_gregor

yyyyy PPR czy PP? Nie wiem jaka jest różnica  :sad:  Ale chyba było na wiekszości PP-R napisane. Zgrzewarka jedna z najtańszych na alledrogo. Ma termostat z pokrętłem ale i tak była ciągle na maksa nastawiona (300*C). Patrzyłem tylko na moc - moja ma 1600W. Ale gdybym miałe teraz kupować... kupiłbym inną. Mam taką płaską a są trzpieniowe - walec grzejny. Myślę, że łatwiej by było taką trzpieniową podejść w narożnikach.

U siebie robiłem wodę po ścianach co utrudnia zgrzewanie w kątach. Chciałem tak a nie inaczej, żeby rurki wypadły 10cm nad chudziakiem? Czemu tak? Ano układanie pierwszej warstwy 10cm styropianu będzie łatwiejsze bo nie będzie mi nigdzie woda kolidowała tylko styro wejdzie pod rurki.

----------


## karster

Otóż mam podobny plan, woda ma w ścianach kończyć się kolankami 10 cm nad chudziakiem. Potem po tynkach kładę styropian 10cm (wcześniej dokańczam rurki i mam nadzieję cichą, że dam radę tak zrobić tzn podejść zgrzewarką). Ja nawet nie planuję tych śmiesznych otulin dawać tylko od razu ciąć rowki lutownicą w styropianie i upychać w nim rurki. Porozsuwane na boki by jedna drugiej nie grzała/ nie chłodziła a potem przykryte kolejną warstwą 10cm styropianu.

PP-R są rurami stabilizowanymi (odpornymi na wydłużenia temperaturowe) ale niby gorzej się z nich robi bo trzeba je kalibrować przy zgrzewaniu. Tzn tak chyba jest przy tych z wkładką alu. Niby, tak coś kojarzę z tego co czytałem do tej pory.


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## e_gregor

Wydaje mi się, że na kształtkach było też oznaczenie PP-R. Rury stabilizowane włóknem szklanym dałem do ciepłej wody ale tylko te 32 w głównej magistrali.

----------


## karster

No i te stabilizowane włoknem szklanym jakoś inaczej się zgrzewa? (Pomijając kwestię średnicy).

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Daniellos_

> No i te stabilizowane włoknem szklanym jakoś inaczej się zgrzewa? (Pomijając kwestię średnicy).
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


Stabilizowane to raczej do wysokich temperatur - do CO wysokotemperaturowego. Do CWU zwykłe PP.

----------


## e_gregor

Mi sie zgrzewały bez problemu - tak jak zwykłe. Moze te z wkładem aluminiowym robią różnicę. No ale na razie radziłbym traktowac to z dystansem - manometr do próby ciśnieniowej jest w drodze  :big lol:  Kupię mosiężną redukcję 3/4-1/2 i w niej chcę na żywicę (lub innym szybszym patenetem) wkleić /zamontować długi wentyl rowerowy (mam kilka dziurawych dętęk w garażu). Wkręcę to w złączkę GW 3/4 przygotowaną dla wodomierza, napompuję ile wlezie (najlepiej do 6 barów) a nastepnie zamknę główny zawór żeby wentylowym patentem nie uciekało. Zobaczymy, czy nic nei wysadzi  :smile:

----------


## aiki

Wszelkie zawory zakończ zaślepkami do prób ciśnieniowych (takie czerwone albo niebieskie).  zaworami powietrze lubi uciekać mimo wszystko.

----------


## e_gregor

Na fotkach widać te korki o których mówisz. Zawór będzie tylko na początku instalacji tam gdzie będzie wpięty wodomierz. Już zrobiłem zestaw do pompowania. Mam stalowy korek 1/2 który przewierciłem wiertłem fi8 i wsadziłem w to wentyl rowerowy. Jutro chwila prawdy

----------


## e_gregor

Za dużo ostatnio nie zrobiłem. Ułożyłem większość przewodów instalacji alarmowej. W peszlu po podłodze. Mam zamiar pierwszą warstwę styropianu położyć pod nie a następnie porobię lutownicą bruzdy i schowam w nie wiązki.

Poza tym trochę posprzątałem, zwłaszcza w garażu (żona pomogła). Zamontowałem nad bramą lampę i czujnik ruchu. Napęd bramy też dostał docelowe podłączenie. 

No ale najważniejsze  :smile:  Zrobiłem próbę ciśnieniową na powietrzu. Pierwsza nieudana już przed przekroczeniem 2 barów. Jedna z mufek na cyrkulacji puszczała jak zła. Z tego co pamiętam chyba wsadzona pod kątem a potem wyprostowana. Wyciałem, wstawiłem nowy kawałek rurki i zrobiłem kolejną próbę. Tak przy okazji nadymać rowerową pompką te 100mb rur do 6 barów to nie lada wysiłek  :big tongue: 

A po 24h było tak:

----------


## ggdh

Czyli wszystko gra  :yes:  u mnie był mały spadek, ale to dlatego, że było kilka korków + manometr montowane na pakuły.

----------


## e_gregor

U mnie jest pięc zaworów kulowych: dwa na krany zewnętrzne, jeden na wejściu za przyszłym wodomierzem, dwa w spłuczkach. Dodatkowo 4 punkty uszczelniane na teflon: manometr 1/4", redukcja manometru 1/4-1/2" oraz dwa gwinty 1/2" przy spłuczkach

----------


## e_gregor

Alarm już od tygodnia funkcjonuje. Co ciekawe bez fałszywych zdarzeń. W zasadzie zanim go skończyłem montować to go rozbudowałem... o czujniki pożaru. 

Czas na elektrykę. Dziś wywierciłem otwory na puszki. Myślałem, że średnica to standard. Pojedyńcze spokojnie wchodziły w otwory ale wielomodułowe były ciut większej średnicy. Ale udało mi się druciarskim sposobem przerobić otwornicę tak aby wierciła szerzej. Dodakowo długie wkręty używałem do pogłębiania otworów bo puszki mam głebokie a otwornica ma tylko 50mm długości. Dodatkowo powiesiłem rozdzielnicę, przytwierdziłem bednarkę do ściany i zrobiłem pierwszy obwód - gniazda w salonie. No i pewna nauka z dzisiejszego dnia - fusy po wuypiciu kawy należy wylewać od razu bo później przymarzają i trudniej się ich pozbyć przed następną kawą. Grzanie w domu nie ma absolutnie sensu bo pomiędzy dachem a murłatą jest 18cm szczeliny więc ciepło uciekałoby natychmiast.

----------


## ufbufkruf

U mnie na górze też dość duże szpary. Drewna po budowie mam dużo, a nawet na chwilę podejść do kozy i się dogrzać poprawia morale. Przez te kilka godzina po pracy w salonie mam przy obecnej temperaturze 5 stopni. Do tego można ograniczyć ucieczkę ciepła na górę :yes: .

----------


## e_gregor

Dawno mnie nie było ale to nie oznacza, że prace stały w miejscu. Elektryka praktycznie skończona poza rozdzielnicą i takimi detalami jak zamontowanie fotorezystora do włacznika zmierchowego czy rozprowadzenia na suficie przewodów pomiedy poszczególne punkty świetlne. Zacząłem więc układać styropian. Na chudziaka daję papę a na nią jeszcze folię. Na to dwie warstwy po 10cm Alfa Podłoga Premium. Kierowca omyłkowo wyładował u mnie kilka paczek Alfy Podłoga zwykłej (z przeznaczeniem dla pewnego marketu budowlanego) i powiem wam że różnica w wadze paczek jest zauważalna od razu. Tak, że nie żałuję, że kupiłem dośc drogi styropian. 

Powiem wam jednak że ten pomysł układania instalacji po ścianach 10cm nad chudziakiem był gernialny. Styropian układam sam i idzie bardzo szybko. W jedno popołudniu ułożyłem prawie pół domu (dwa pokoje, łazienka, kuchnia). Na koniec trzeba bedzie kupić (lub pociać) styropian 2/4/6cm i poupuchać przy ścianach nad korytkami i rurami

Przewody od instalacjhi alarmowej idą w peszlach w pierwszej warstwie styro. Bruzdy robie lutownicą transformatorową z odpowiednio uformowanym grotem z drutu 1,5mm2. Wymaga trochę cierpliwości ale robi sie dobrze. 



Folia na papie


Tutaj już ułożony styropian














Taki mały bonusik. Fotka prawodpodobnie zp ocżatku czerwca 2017

----------


## karster

1) Masz 20cm styropianu na chudziaku + wylewki jakiej grubości? Pewnie tak z 7-8cm więc pytanie jak zamontowałeś/ jakie użyłeś stelaże do zabudowy?
2) Tynki? Sucha zabudowa czy po prostu po wylewkach? 

PS. Nawet nie wiesz jak bardzo chciał bym już być przy etapie układania styropianu... Może za jakiś miesiąc się to zdarzy. 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## e_gregor

Elektrykę mam propstą. Z kablami antenowymi i LAN poszło tylko około 1,5km. Nie chcę inteligetnego domu za to mam w każdym pomieszczeniu przynajmniej 6 punktów z gniazdami  :big grin: 

ad 1) Wylewki wyjda około 6-7cm. Jeden stelaż, cersanit, wymagał podkładek nawet na maksa wysunięty. Zrobiłem je z kawałków gazobetonu 600. Może to niezbyt mocny materiał ale myślę że wystarczy bo stelaz będzie w wielu miejscach przykrewcony do profili wiec siła nacisku sie rozejdzie. Drugi stelaż (Koło Slim) o dziwo pomimo tego co pisało w instrukcji dał się wysunąc znacznie dalej. Jeszcze zostało kilka cm zapasu. Gdzieś chyba są fotki. Dodatkowo jest solidnie przytwierdzony do ściany płaskownikami więc jestem spokojny. 


ad 2) Sucha zabudowa - klejona na po całości na pacę zębatą. Sciany mam dośc równe, zazwyczaj nierówności na poziomie 1-2mm, miescami 3. W sypialni pomiedzy 2 a 3 warstwą bloczków (zwaliłem ustawienie bloczka narożnego bo ciemno już było) od krawędzi ściany jest 5mm i w kierunku poziomym maleje do zera przy drugiej krawędzi ściany. Nie ma to jak budowac dom samemu  :big grin:

----------


## walec7_7

Z tym styropianem to już fajna zabawa, chciałbym być na tym etapie  :smile:  Widać postępy  :smile: 

PS. Jak możesz to odpisz na PW.

----------


## kocbeat

> Tutaj już ułożony styropian


W tym pomieszczeniu zmieści się 7 cm wylewki? co później na podłogę?
Nie czepiam się tylko sam chciałem dać 20 cm styro na to 5cm wylewki plus 2cm płytki - i tak mam naszykowane wysokości do okien ale teraz czytam że do podłogówki to będzie mało wylewki i lepiej dać właśnie 7-8 cm i się zastanawiam czy okna podnieść wyżej czy styro zrobić 15 cm

----------


## e_gregor

Zmieści min 6cm. Styropian układałem na wcisk wiec sie lekko podnosi. Jak sie na nim stanie to się obniża o około 1cm. Do "progu" czyli bloczka pierwszej warstwy przy oknie jest około 5cm. Od tego bloczka do ramy okna jest jeszcze kolejne 4cm. Razem około 9 czyli 7 wylewki i 2 na podłogę z podkładem. Jutro moze będę na budowie to zrobie zdjęcia z bliska z przyłożoną miarką.

Rozpiska rozdzielni. Troszkę się finalnie zmieniło ale mniej więcej tak to bedzie wyglądało

----------


## karster

5cm wylewki to zdecydowanie za mało. Mówi się, że minimum 5,5cm nad rurką (czyli dodaj 16mm i masz minimum 71mm). Jak dasz 5cm wylewek to nad rurkami będzie 34mm - to słabiutko.

PS. Styro się podnosi, rzecz normlana ale mi się to nie podoba i chciałem kleić go na piankę do podłoża (na stropie to mogę spokojnie to robić bo nie ma przecież folii (czy może też jest?).

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## zolw82

No chyba że wyleje anhydryt, tu wystarczy 35mm nad rurkę.

----------


## e_gregor

Czytajcie ze zrozumieniem  :smile:  Minimum 5cm to jest do krawędzi bloczka. Do okien są dodatkowe centymetry. A tak poza tym to styropian ułozony. Pobawiłem się laserem krzyżowym i miarką i wyszło na to że posadzki wyjdzie około 7-8cm (zostawiajac 2cm na podłogi). Teraz w planie pomalowanie drewnochronem deskowania na okapach i zaczynam ocieplanie ścian. Jupi!

----------


## e_gregor

Wczoraj poupychałem brakujęca fragmenty styropianu nad korytkami. Poszło szybciej niż sie spodziewałem więc... rozdzielnica!  :wiggle: 





Na poczatku myślałem, że zakup 5x18 to trochę przeginka ale teraz widzę że zapas miejsca i przestrzeni na przewody to jednak dobry pomysł

----------


## e_gregor

No i rozdzielnicę skończyłem. Prąd ma już swój domek  :wink:

----------


## chilli banana

super  :smile:  gratulacje  :smile:  dużo czasu ci zeszło?

----------


## karster

Jakich elementów użyłeś do rozdzielnicy? Np w tych trzech rzędach są roznicowki 1f a obok nich rozłączniki z kontrolką? Na samej górze ochronniki, głowne i cos jeszcze? Strzelam, rozłącznik? Jeśli tak to czym sie różni rozłącznik od zwyklego esa czy roznicowki? Wszystko da sie rozłączyc...


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## kocbeat

Dla bezpieczeństwa całej elektroniki w domu proponuje podłączyć przewód neutralny bezpośrednio do listwy zaciskowej. ( pominąć rozłącznik)

----------


## e_gregor

> Dla bezpieczeństwa całej elektroniki w domu proponuje podłączyć przewód neutralny bezpośrednio do listwy zaciskowej. ( pominąć rozłącznik)


Hmmm... Cenna uwaga! Bo gdyby załaczyły sie tylko fazy a styk N by nawalił...




> super  gratulacje  dużo czasu ci zeszło?


Dwa popołudnia więc w sumie około 10-12 godzin.




> Jakich elementów użyłeś do rozdzielnicy? Np w tych trzech rzędach są roznicowki 1f a obok nich rozłączniki z kontrolką? Na samej górze ochronniki, głowne i cos jeszcze? Strzelam, rozłącznik? Jeśli tak to czym sie różni rozłącznik od zwyklego esa czy roznicowki? Wszystko da sie rozłączyc...
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


Wrzucę rozpiskę która spłodziłem, wydrukowałem na papierze samoprzylepnym i zamierzam przykleić na wewnętrznej stronie drzwiczek. Ogólnie aparatura Legranda serii TX3, ochronnik też Legrand. Natomiast lampki i rozłączniki Chinczyki LC. To chyba dobra decyzja że zabezpieczenia mam markowe bo subiektywnie widzę różnicę w jakości. 

A.1-4		Główny rozłącznik izolacyjny zasilania
A.5-7		Zabezpieczenie główne
A.8		Kontrolka faz
A.9-12	Ogranicznik przepięć

B.1-3		Zab. gniazd 3f - garaż
B.4-6		Zab. gniazd 3f - kotłownia
B.7-9		Zab. gniazd 3f - kuchnia
B.10-13	Wyłącznik różnicowo-prądowy sekcji B

C.1		Rozłącznik izolacyjny sekcji C
C.2		Kontrolka zasilania sekcji C
C.3-4		Wyłącznik różnicowo-prądowy sekcji C
C.5		Zab. gniazd - sypialnia
C.6		Zab. gniazd - zmywarka
C.7		Zab. gniazd - garaż (warsztat)
C.8	 	Zab. oświetlenia - północ (korytarze, pokój Adka, łazienka, 			kotłownia, salon, kuchnia)
C.9		Zab. gniazd - garaż zewnętrzne i wewnętrzne

D.1		Rozłącznik izolacyjny sekcji D
D.2		Kontrolka zasilania sekcji D
D.3-4		Wyłącznik różnicowo-prądowy sekcji D
D.5		Zab. gniazd - kuchnia
D.6		Zab. gniazd - salon
D.7		Zab. gniazd - pokój małego
D.8	 	Zab. oświetlenia - południe (sypialnia, pokój małego, garaż)
D.9		Zabezpieczenie - alarm

E.1		Rozłącznik izolacyjny sekcji E
E.2		Kontrolka zasilania sekcji E
E.3-4		Wyłącznik różnicowo-prądowy sekcji E
E.5		Zab. gniazd - garderoba, kotłownia, korytarze
E.6		Zab. gniazd - pokój Adka
E.7		Zab. gniazd - łazienka
E.8	 	Zab. bramy i oświetlenia zewnętrznego oraz nocnego
E.9		Zab. gniazd - poddasze, kompresor
E.10		Automat zmierzchowy
E.11		Kontrolka zadziałania automatu zmierzchowego

----------


## chilli banana

> Dwa popołudnia więc w sumie około 10-12 godzin.


super, dzięki
rozpiska cenniejsza niż złoto  :yes:

----------


## Pompeo

Dużo różnicówek. Ja u Siebie zrobiłem na dwóch różnicówkach dom i na osobnej wszystko na zewnątrz. Jeżeli będzie przebicie lub mały upływ w podbitce dachowej, przy latarenkach, bramie itp. lub używając podkaszarki to nie wyłączy się wewnątrz domu.

----------


## karster

No wlasnie, jestem ciekawy ile tych roznicowek powinno sie stosować i gdzie? Obecnie, na tymczasowym mam jedną głowną jako pierwsza podłączona do wlz i na razie caly dom na tym biega  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ufbufkruf

Kurcze ja mam 11  :smile:    Ale mam bo akurat miałem. Musze w końcu spisać podsumowanie elektryki bo mam to już policzone.

----------


## e_gregor

> Dużo różnicówek. Ja u Siebie zrobiłem na dwóch różnicówkach dom i na osobnej wszystko na zewnątrz. Jeżeli będzie przebicie lub mały upływ w podbitce dachowej, przy latarenkach, bramie itp. lub używając podkaszarki to nie wyłączy się wewnątrz domu.


Dużo? Byś zobaczył oryginalny projekt (to dom z kolekci muratora) instalacji elektrycznej. Tam było ich kilkanaście! Np zmywarka - osobna róznicówka, gniazda w łaziene - osobna róznicówka, kuchenka - osobna różnicówka itp. Ja mam 4 - trójfazowa na obwody 3f oraz 3 jednofazowe na obwodny na każdej z faz. to Chyba takie sensowne minimum. Dobrze by było dać jeszcze jedną na zewnętrzne gniazda. 

A tak na marginesie. Zobaczcie np ile kosztuje taka różnicówka 3f Legranda serii TX3 w markecie budowlanym i ile na popularnym portalu aukcyjnym czy innych sklepach interntowych. Stówkę można zaoszczędzić na jednej sztuce!

----------


## walec7_7

Rozdzielnica wygląda bardzo fajnie  :smile:  Sprawnie poszło  :smile:

----------


## Kamil_

> ZERO! W końcu mam stan zero. Finalnej fotki nie mam bo było już ciemno i nie chciało mi się rozkładać oświetlenia. Łacznie poszło 15m3 betonu. Wyrzuciłem do dołu przed wejściem tylko trzy taczki. Po Świętach szukam bloczków na ściany. Pojawia się tylko dylemat czym izolować poziomo: folią czy papą? Będę o tym ostro myślał.


I co ostatecznie wybrałeś?
Sorka, za odgrzebanie kotleta  :smile:

----------


## e_gregor

Chyba już za późno na odpowiedź ale wczoraj pół dnia w szpitalnej przychodni  a drugie pół na odreagowanie na budowie. Użyłem folii ale tej grubej (i bardzo cieżkiej) atestowanej. Gdybym budował drugi raz... chyba wybrałbym drogą ui grubą papę ale tak bez przekonania. Folia jest twarda i mocna natomiast wystajace zakłady w niskich temperaturach od wszelkich uderzeń potrafiły pękać. No ale mało kto buduje dom tak długo jak ja...

A tak poza tym to:
- skończyłem  układanie folii pod podłogówkę
- pomalowałem drewnochronem okapy od dołu nad garażem
- zabezpieczyłem dysperbitem ściany garażu do wysokości 0,5m
- zacząłem ocieplać garaż

Z racji, że ściany są równe i klejenie na placki mi się nie podobało przez różną grubość zmieniłem technike nakładania kleju na pacę zębatą. Zrobiłem ja sobie sam flexem - rozstaw zębów 15mm, głebokość 10mm

----------


## e_gregor

Coś tam się dzieje. Ociepliłem niemal caly garaż. Sporo zabawy żeby ominąć wiązary i dojść do deskowania. Styropian obcinany pod kątem 20* tak aby cała górną plaszczyzną przylegal do deskowania. Żeby zacząć ocieplanie domu muszę jeszcze zaimpregnować deskowanie okapu (wialo zbyt mocno). Ułożyłem taśmy dylatacyjne przy ścianach i zaontowalem kominek odpowietrzający kanalizacji oraz porządnie uszczelniłem przejście komina dymowego przez dach

----------


## e_gregor

Podłogówka wczoraj ułożona

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2fSHLMmqFY&

Tak sie teraz zastanawiam czy mi ktos zrobi wylewki jak nie mam dostepu do bieżącej wody...

----------


## walec7_7

Kawał dobrej roboty  :smile:  Powinni zrobić ale wodę musisz mieć tak czy siak w baniakach.

----------


## Norbi89

Dawałeś listy startowe przy ociepleniu ?

----------


## e_gregor

Nie dawałem. Styro będzie 25cm na domu (garaż "tylko" 15cm) i takie listwy sa trudno dostepne i koszmarnie drogie. Za to na dolną krawędź styro najpierw wtapialem pasek siatki, mocowałem narożnik i dopiero przyklejałem do ściany. Na fotkach troszkę widąć narożniki na dole pionowej płaszczyzny płyty.

----------


## e_gregor

Dwa tygodnie urlopu pozwoliły mi skończyć klejenie styropianu. Osadziłem parapety. Siatką zacianałem większosć (poza wejściem). Okleiłem komin wełną 5cm i zaciągnałem siatką. Wstawiłem drzwi (zewnętrzne) do garażu. Wylałem podest? podwyższenie? przy wejściu oraz stopień przy drwiach garażu. Niestety najblższe tygodnie mogą wiazać sie z kompletnym przestojem na budowie.

Taki mały tip ode mnie dla samorobów. Nakładanie kleju pod siatkę to dla mnie (może tylko dla mnie) wkurzająca, trudna i ciężka praca. Ułatwiłem sobie nakładając go przy pomocy pistoletu tynkarskiego. Mam 50l kompresor jednotłokowy i dawał dzielnie radę. Klej robiłem ciut rzadszy dając około 7l wody na worek. Największa dysza w pistolecie i niskie ciśnienie żeby nie bryzgało za mocno ale to akurat mniej istotne.

----------


## aiki

kompresor olejowy do kleju? nie wiem czy jakimiś plamami się to nie odbije.

----------


## e_gregor

Dużo tego oleju raczej nie pluje. Mam jakieś 30mb węża, takiego grubego jak do wody, zbrojonego przeźroczystego. Jakieś 15-20cm przy samym kompresorze jest lekko przybrudzone olejem. Lekko. Poza tym nawet jeśli kilka kropli oleju poszło na tyle worków kleju... zobaczymy

----------


## e_gregor

Test tynkowania i malowania natryskowego przeprowadzony. Tynk z worka ceresit baranek 1,5mm ziarno nakładany pistoletem tynkarskim. Farba śnieżka akrylowa nakładana pistoletem lakierniczym



Z efektu jestem zadowolony, bo:
1) na żywo wygląda ciut lepiej niż na foto
2) przy malowaniu i tynkowaniu ciśneinie skakało pomiędzy 0,5 a 4 bara bo reduktor od kompresora jest chyba chińskiej firmy lotto - zamówiłem już nowy reduktor z osuszaczem
3) tynkowanie pomimo tak małej powierzchni było z przerwami ponieważ dałem ciała i tynk zmieszałem w starym wiadrze po kleju do siatki  przez co dużo gruzu się odczepiło od wiadra i co chwilę musiałem rozkrecać pistolet i wyjmować "chrupki"
4) malowałem już kilka godzin po tynkowaniu które odbyło się w pełnym słońcu przy ponad 25 stopniach

Biorąc pod uwagę tak dużo niekorzystnych czynników liczę na pełen sukces w bardziej sprzyjających warunkach. Bardzo mnie też cieszy, że kompletnie zniknęły "kreski" w kleju powstałe pomiędzy ruchami szpachelki. Powierzchnia tego komina była daleka od równej. Ja po prostu nie mam drygu do pacy.

----------


## Daniellos_

Napisz coś więcej o sprzęcie użytym do tynkowania. Mam mały kompresor i taki zwykły pistolet do tynkowania. Planuje tynkować dom atlasem mineralnym i na to farba silikonowa. Może dałoby radę pistoletem. Do tej pory próbowałem malować w środku emulsją, ale pluł i dużo farby schodziło żeby pokryć.

----------


## e_gregor

Do malowania typowy pistolet lakierniczy. Taki co za kilkadziesiat zł mozna kupić w markecie albo na alledrogo. Do tynkowania użyłem pistoletu tynkarskiego też niedrogiego 60 albo 80zł i śrtedniej dyszy z zestawu (chyba 6mm). Kompresor mam... marketowy. Specair czy jakos tak. Mam go już od paru ładnych lat. 50l pojemności ale jednotłokowy. Moc mogę Ci sprawdzić. Na pewno dobrze mieć dwutłokowy ale taki też daje radę. 

Pistolet do malowania mam taki (kupiony parę lat temu - kiedyś pomalował nawet klapę bagażnika w aucie). Powiedziałbym że schodzi bardzo mao farby. Robi mgiełkę i jak dla mnie mógłby bardziej "treściwie" dozować farbę.


Tynkarski dokładnie taki:


Kompresor taki (wszyscy mówili ze za słaby do malowania):

----------


## Daniellos_

Pistolet tynkarski i kompresor wyglądają identycznie jak moje. Ja próbowałem nim malować  :smile:  
Dzięki za info.

----------


## e_gregor

> Pistolet tynkarski i kompresor wyglądają identycznie jak moje. Ja próbowałem nim malować  
> Dzięki za info.


Buahahaha  :smile:  No to nieżle namarnowałeś farby z bardzo kiepskim efektem wizualnym. Dobre  :smile: 

Będzie kilkutygodniowa przerwa niestety. Jeśli pojadę na budowę w najbliższym czasie to tylko skosić trawnik. 

Zakupiłem rynny Marleya. Bo nie mogłem nigdzie w okolicy Bryzy znaleźć. A kupiłem przez neta cała resztę - haki, spusty, łaczniki, denka. Powiem Wam tak: Marley, Bryza, Gamrat i Ocean (Casto) mają taki sam profil rynny. Więc denka i haki pasowały do wszystkich. Mam brązową bryzę i problem był z kolorem a nie kształtem. Brąz Bryzy jest najjaśniejszy. Najciemniejszy jest od Oceana, Gamrat jest zbliżony a Marley prawie identyczny.

----------


## walec7_7

Komin wyszedł bardzo ładnie jak na początki  :smile:  Czemu taka długa przerwa się szykuje? Jeśli to nie tajemnica  :smile:

----------


## e_gregor

No cóż... miało mnie na budowie ostatnio nie być. Ale dość z niecnacka dowiedzziałem się, że w zeszły piątek będzie robione przyłącze (a była mowa że dowiem się parę tygodni wcześniej). Wziąłem urlop i pojechałem na budowę. Ekipa dość sprawnie zrobiła swoje. Pozbyłem się góry pieniędzy ale przynajmniej mam wodę. Przy okazji dnia na budowie zacząłem układać gonty. Spoko robota. Efekt nienajgorszy.

Ale słów kilka o skur*******e ZUK Kiełczów (czyli chyba cała gmina Długołęka). Pierwotnie miałem projekt przyłącza ze studnią wodomierzową na działce (zaraz przy płocie. Było to trzy lata temu. Wg uzgodnień i projektu woda do domu musiała być doprowadzona rurą Fi40 SDR17. Taką rurę od domu do płotu ułożyłem. Kasy na przyłącze brakowało, deszczówka do budowy wystarczała. Od uzyskania pozwolenia minęło ponad dwa lata więc pozwolenie wygasło. Studnia też mi się nie uśiecha skoro już mam budynek i wodomierz moze być w środku. ZUK nie zgodził się na zmiany w obecnym projekcie - zażądał nowego. Wydali nowe warunki i uzgodnienia gdzie nie pozwolili już na rurę SDR17 tylko wymagają Fi40 SDR11. I dlatego musiałem też zapłacić za wymiane rury. Gnoje!

----------


## Kamil_

Nie chce mi się googlować, co oznaczają te końcówki?? Jakąś twardość rury czy jej związek chemiczny czy jak?

----------


## e_gregor

Grubość ścianki a w zasadzie chyba stosunek średnicy do grubości . Więc im mniejsza cyfra tym grubsza.

----------


## aiki

Też walczę z wodą i kanalizacją. Sami nie wiedzą co chcą. A u mnie jest tak że co od wodociągu to moje więc specjalnych wytycznych nie ma co do rury.

----------


## gremlas

Kurde zazdraszczam postępu prac.

My dopiero na etapie "budować się czy nie" i czy starczy kasy.


Powodzenia!

----------


## e_gregor

Wracam do gry. Weekend na dachu. Zamontowałem rynny, pokryłem północną połać. Mam "małego" nerwa na Icopal. Bardzo dużo arkuszy gontów jest ze sobą posklejanych - brakuje folii zabezpieczajacej klej. Napisałem wczoraj wieczorem paszkwila do działu jakości. Zobaczymy co odpowiedzą. A wszyscy tak Icopal na tym forum chwalą a ja mam wrażenie że dostałem jakieś odpady jakościowe. No ale czekam na rozwój sytuacji.

----------


## e_gregor

Wczoraj po pracy ułożyłem kolejne wastwy gontów. Coraz bliżej koca i będzie się można w końcu zabrać za wnętrze (sufity, WM, ocieplenie stropu)

----------


## Kamil_

Dobrze widzę? Altana z blachodachówki, a dom z gontu?  :big grin:

----------


## e_gregor

To dom sąsiadów. 

W niedzielę znalazłerm parę godzin żeby dokończyć dach nad domem. Jeszcze tylko obróbki blacharskie komina oraz gąsiory na kalenicy.

----------


## e_gregor

Z drobnych postępów pracy:
- kratki czerpni, wyrzutni, wentylacji poddasza
- rury sonodeck od czerpni i wyrzutni
- wieszaki profili
- profile główne
- całą wentylację na rurach peflex 75 (brakuje reku którego na razie nie widze sensu jeszcze kupować (dużo pracy jeszcze przede mną)

W salonie bedzie inna konstrukcja sufitu. Profile UD kręcone do wiązarów (podklejone pianką akustyczną) i w nie samonośnie profile CD. Robię tak, żeby mieć wyższy sufit i widoczne dolne pasy wiązarów

----------


## e_gregor

Hej! Nie będę się za dużo rozpisywał bo nic odkrywczego nie robię. Wełna (15+15+10, lambda 0,039), paroizolacja, płyty gk. Na razie tylko salon i kuchnia - później wchodzę z pracą w pokoje. Tam będzie tradycyjny podwieszany sufit, na konstrukcji krzyżowej.

----------


## sebcioc55

fajnie wymyśliłeś ten sufit  :smile:

----------


## e_gregor

A dziękuję. Tak myślałem o zrobieniu skośnego ale dałem ciała i nie zamówiłem skośnych wiązarów a widziałem, że też tak się robi. 

Pierwszy sufit (w tym domu jak i w moim wykonaniu) gotowy więc nie mogłem, normalnie nie mogłem się powstrzymać. Założyłem swiatełka. Nic że nie ma włączników - miałem parę kostek elektrycznych. Nic, że będzie trzeba szpachlować - się zdejmie. Ale są i świecą!

----------


## Kamil_

Kiedy tynki?  :big grin:

----------


## walec7_7

Ciekawy sufit wyszedł  :smile:  Fajnie ta robota idzie, dobrze się ogląda.

----------


## e_gregor

> Kiedy tynki?


Po suficie. Będą płyty gk klejone klejem po całości pacą zembatą. Teraz widzę, że to dobra decyzja bo wiele razy profilami sufitowymi przywaliłem w ściany  :wink:

----------


## AG_home

cześć, 

Ładny sufit. Dwa pytania: jak będziesz uzupełniał szczeliny między GK a wiązarami? Jakiś akryl? I drugie: jak Ci wyjdzie wysokość pomieszczenia na gotowo?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## e_gregor

Cześć

Dziękuję. Dam tam akryl. Myślałem silikon ale słyszałem, że potem może farba odpadać. Ale czy akryl też nie będzie pękał? Wysokość do sufitu wyjdzie gdzieś około 302-303cm. Do wiązarów będzie około 10cm mniej

Korzystając z okazji napisania postu podsumuję postępy:
- skończone ocieplenie sufitu
- skończona elektryka oświetlenia
- zrobione sufity w dwóch pokojach i korytarzu
- zamontowane szambo
- zamontowany kibelek w garażu

Mogłoby tego być więcej ale sporo kłoptów na głowie - dziecko w szpitalu, rozlatujące się auto i kompletny brak sił  :sad:  Człowiek po 15 latach pracy powinien mieć prawo do półrocznego urlopu. Przede wszystkim mogłaby głowa odpocząć a na budowie pracowałbym na luzie i bez pospiechu więc i fizycznie bym odetchnął.

----------


## e_gregor

W moim sceniku rozleciała sie skrzynia biegów (jak się okazało łożysko i tryb piatego biegu). Ponieważ wyceny napraw przekroczyły wartość auta... postanowiłem zrobic to sam. Skrzynia wyjęta i rozebrana. Nie zamierzam zakładać kolejnego śmiecia ze szrotu tylko naprawię tę co mam. Rozbierając auto trafiam na kolejne argumenty, że tylko samoróbstwo ma sens (brakujące śruby, poukręcane gwinty, nieprzykrecony wąż od wspomagania który tylko cudem nie wkrecił sie w pasek na alternatorze). Kompletuję części. Przy okazji zmienię sprzęgło, parę uszczelniaczy, łożyska na mcpersonach, wymienię filtry i olej, wyczyszczę intercooler oraz zawór egr. 

Ale na budowie też coś robiłem. Ponieważ sufity skończone to ruszyłem z tynkami dla ubogich czyli płyty gk na klej. Klej gipsowy. Zużycie realne - worek 25kg na 4 płyty czyli około 2kg/m2. Kleję smarując po całości pacą zębatą 1,5/1cm (1,5 szerokości zeba, 1cm wysokości - samorobna). Klej musi być znacznie bardziej rozrzedzony niż wg instrukcji na worku. Musi być dość wodnisty bo inaczej nie ma szans żeby całą płytę (3m2) docisnąć. Za duża powierzchnia żeby cokolwiek zdziałać. Jak jest bardzo lejący wtedy idzie dobić. Z efektu jestem zadowolony. Uderzając ręką w przyklejone płyty nie widze różnicy pomiędzy tynkiem gipsowym w moim mieszkaniu. Jedynie irytuje mnie praca z gipsem. Strasznie szybko to schnie. Ciagle trzeba myć narzędzia. Ważne jest żeby naipierw przygotować płyty - dociąć, powiercić otwory na gniazdka itp. a dopiero po tym można mieszac klej. Rozrabiam po pół worka czyli wystarcza na dwie  pełne płyty. Potem mycie wszystkiego i znów to samo. Pracy sporo no ale skądś musi sie brać taka gigantyczna róznica w cenie w porównaniu do tynków maszynowych...

----------


## seler2

Ładna robota, kładziesz na placki czy na grzebień?
U mnie dało się na grzebień bo równiutkie ściany, no i ja byłem leniwy, kupiłem płyty 3m bo wolałem odciąć i wyrzućić 20cm z każdej płyty niż robić wstawki i je potem szpachlować  :smile:

----------


## bcgarage

Mam pytanie... Czy nie lepiej zamiast płyt zaciągnąć to klejem, zatopić siatke i jeszcze raz klej? Przecież ściany z bk, odchyłki pewnie żadne, prostować ścian nie trzeba

----------


## seler2

ja tak zrobiłem w kuchni letniej bo było mało metrów i wyszło dobrze ale płyty są tysiąc razy szybsze, prostsze i efekt dużo lepszy jeśli nie ma się mega wprawy.

----------


## e_gregor

Mam doświadczenie z siatką ne elewacji - koszmarnie dużo pracy. Lokalna hurtownia nie ma płyt 3m więc brałem 2,6. W pojedynkę trudniej też by było się w tym jednak niezbyt dużym domu poruszać z takimi płytami. Z płytami 2,6 mam już cieżko na zakrętach wyrabiać. 

Klej nakładam pacą zębatą na cała płytę - pisałem o tym  :smile:

----------


## aiki

Powinieneś dawać dystanse od posadzki w postaci kawałków płyt.
Tak moga puchnąc od wilgoci no i jeśli masz mieć panele to masz super dylatację bo panel wchodzi pod płytę.

----------


## e_gregor

> Powinieneś dawać dystanse od posadzki w postaci kawałków płyt.
> Tak moga puchnąc od wilgoci no i jeśli masz mieć panele to masz super dylatację bo panel wchodzi pod płytę.


Hmmm - dzięki za poradę

----------


## Daniellos_

Szacun za samorobienie auta. Ja też to co mogę to leczę samemu, chociaż przy Tobie to drobiazgi  :smile: 

Sufit w salonie wyszedł bardzo fajnie. No i mniej szpachlowania  :yes:  Szpary akryluj, bo silikon byłoby ciężko pomalować. Akryl kup markowy. Te tańsze potrafią żółknąć z czasem i później na farbie się odbrawia.
Ogólnie wygląda to czysto i schludnie.
Też przerabiałem płyty kg klejone na grzebień. Faktycznie klej pieruńsko szybko wiąże. Szczególnie u mnie gdy silka pomimo gruntowania dość szybko odciągała wilgoć z kleju.

----------


## e_gregor

Kotłownia przetarta i nałożona gładź. Zacząłem układać kafelki. Miały być prosto ale idą w caro... bo bedzie ładniej i jakoś tak do kratki odpływowej bardziej pasuje  :wink:

----------


## Slyder

a ja chciałbym zapytać czy nie miałeś problemu z falowaniem płyt gk przy klejeniu. Mnie też czeka ta praca ale zastanawiam się czy nie dawać kleju na ścianę aby płyta nie dostała za dużo wilgoci

----------


## e_gregor

Falowanie? Problemu nie zauważyłem. Natomiast przez wilgoć płyta robi sie bardzo wiotka i trzeba ją ostrożnie ale zdecydowanie podnosić. O smarowaniu kleju na ścianie myślałem, ale przeraża mnie powierzchnia i wizja jego spływania. 

Jak pisałem gdzieś wcześniej klej robie dość rzadki żeby potem dało się płytę docisnać. Gęsty klej trudno docisnać w przypadku kafelka 30cm (czyli powierzchnia 0,1m2) a co dopiero przy 3m2 płyty. Klej wylewam z wiadra na płytę a potem energicznie rozprowadzam szeroką paca zebata po całej płycie. Przez co nakładanie go trwa barzo krótko. Przy tej czynności uwijam się na prawdę ostro.

----------


## seler2

Ja nakładałem grzebieniem 10mm na ścianę dosiskałem płytę, dobijałem lekko łatą żeby było równo a potem dobijałem kantówką struganą 10x10 ok 1m długą stukaną młotkiem 1,5k. Wychodziło idealnie ale ja mam perfekt ściany.

----------


## _arek_

Będziesz czymś maskował łączniki metalowe od wiązarów ?? Czy zostawiasz jak jest ??
Sufit faktycznie fajnie wyszedł, będę musiał przemyśleć u siebie. Mamy właśnie wysoki sufit ze skosami i chcieliśmy troszkę drewienka uwidocznić, ale jakoś pomysłu brakowało...a tu proszę....

----------


## e_gregor

Nie chce maqskować. Każdy mnie o to pyta. Te wiązary to element konstrukcji budynku a nie imitacja. Skoro łączniki są fragmentem technologii wykonania to czemu mam je ukrywać? Przejadę drewno lakierobejcą i tak samo polece po łącznikach wiec nadal będą widoczne ale mniej będą kontrastować

----------


## _arek_

O to mnie właśnie chodziło... czy będziesz czymś to jeszcze malował czy "żywy" metal zostawiasz...

----------


## e_gregor

Takie dwie fotki jeszcze z wczoraj. W sumie nic ciekawego. Ten system poziomowania kafli to wspaniała rzecz. Nawet taki niezdara i łamaga jak ja może równo układać kafle na podłodze  :smile:

----------


## karster

Jakiej firmy kliny kupiłeś? Na fb chwalą chyba w większości kubale.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## e_gregor

Na alle(drogo). Jakiś kubeł za 58zł 300+100. Patrzę, że to simpleFIX. Na innych nie pracowałem to nie mam porównania ale mi sie robiło dobrze. Zrywa się je łatwo uderzeniem młotka gumowego w bok.

----------


## Kamil_

Miałeś do tego jakiś „klucz” czy po prostu młoteczkiem wbijaleś przy poziomowaniu?

----------


## e_gregor

Młotkiem to by sie chyba połamało. Palcami wciskałem. Przy jakiejś wielkiej powierzchni na pewno warto miec stosowny klucz ale przy kilku metrach spokojnie obędzie się bez

----------


## e_gregor

Tydzień urlopu za mną. Coś tam porobiłem ale dałoby się pewnie więcej gdybym tak przemeczony nie był:
- zrobiłem podłogę z OSB na stryszku
- fugi w kotłowni
- zamontowałem kominek
- podłączyłem rekuperator
- zamontowałem zbiornik cwu 500l i zmontowałem hydraulikę kotłowni (zostało teraz tylko zrobić elektrykę ze sterowaniem)
- odpowietrzyłem i przepłukałem podłogówkę
- jakieś tam pierdoły w przerwach jak porzadek w salonie, obrobienie okien w salonie, szpachlowanie łączeń gk w jednym z pokoi

Od razu uprzedzam pytanie o wiadro - to nie z zaworu bezpieczeństwa cieknie tylko z korka gwintu  gdzie będzie naczynie wzbiorcze cwu. Niestety jeszcze go nie mam wiec korek wkreciłem na teflon. Reszta gwintów zrobiona na pakuły. No i wiadomo gdzie cieknie  :wink:  Jasne, nie jestem hydraulikiem. Pewnie gdybym był to i z teflonem nie miałbym problemu. 

Podłaczyłem jedną fazę grzałki przez kabel  wtyczką do gniazdka żeby próbnie rozgrzać nieco bojler. Ciśnienie wzrosło zalewdwie z 3,5 do 4,5 Bara pomiumo braku naczynia. Tak mało dlatego, że grzałem tylko do 30-paru stopni a poza tym cała linia recyrkulacji celowo nie była przeze mnie odpowietrzana i ona robi troche za naczynie wzbiorcze.

----------


## e_gregor

Zmontowałem "automatykę" kotłowni. Dodatkowo założe jeszcze hydrostat oraz bimetal żeby zabezpieczyć grzałkę przed brakiem wody (ciśnienia) i przegrzaniem. Wysyłam pokrywę otworu rewizyjnego do Lemeta żeby mi dospawali mufę 6/4 na grzałkę. Na próbę grzałka była zamontowana w połowie wysokości więc podłogówka nie grzała.

----------


## e_gregor

Zamontowałem Lunie szafkę sterowniczą z temremometrem własnej konstrukcji z wskaźnikiem sprawności

----------


## e_gregor

Od jakiegos czasu dopadł mnie kryzys i przemeczenie. Pociesza mnie jedynie to, że choc strasznie powoli wszystko idzie to jednak jakiś postęp jest. Kroczki maleńkie ale każdy z nich przybliża mnie do celu. To mnie podtrzymuje na duchu. 

Pół soboty zmarnowałem na wymianę wahaczy w swoim szrocie. Jak stukało tak stuka nadal. Całe zawieszenie z przodu już nowe. Ehhhh. Zostaje juz tylko to co podejrzewałem od poczatku - przekładnia kierownicza. 

Drugie pół soboty poszło na klejenie płyt w salonie. Znaczy wszelkie mniejsze kawałki bo duze płyty w większości już były. Zostałą garderoba, korytarz i  łazienka. W sumie niewiele. Za to dużo docinania i zabawy. No ale dodatkowy plusik że długi weekend przed nami więc sobie pojade na budowę, napalę w kominku, właczę muzyczkę i będę sobie powoli dziubał popijajac kawkę.

----------


## walec7_7

Kryzys to ostatnio dość często u samorobów, niestety gorsze dni, krótsze i wolniej idzie. U Ciebie za to już super, z dnia na dzień coraz mniej do zrobienia  :big tongue:

----------


## e_gregor

Pomału kończę (prawie) suche tynki. Wkurzało mnie też ze naokoło domu jest ciemno i postaowiłem coś z tym zrobić  :wink:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Fajnie to zaczyna wyglądać. Przy drzwiach jeszcze będziesz wycinał płytę? Pamiętałeś o przesunięciu spoiny pionowej względem otworu?

----------


## e_gregor

Nie przesuwałem pionowej spoiny. Nie pęknię. Płyty klejone po całosci na grzebień do ściany. Kafle nie pękaja to i gk nie pęknie. Dom budowany powoli (tylko dwoje rąk więc się wszystko miało czas sezonować. 

Tydzień urlopu za mną. Jeden pokój pomalowany na dwa razy na biało. Trzeba będzie jeszcze raz bo farba nie pokryła idealnie. Czy sa jakieś farby które dobrze kryją na dwa razy?

Tydzień w większosći spędzony w garażu. "Pokój zabaw" musiałem zrobić bo przyszły mrozy a bałem się o wodomierz. Ociepliłem ścianę (10cm wełny) i zrobiłem sufit (15cm wełny). Wymyśliłem sobie właz i wieszaki na rowery,. Brak jeszcze schodów na stryszek ale to już później.

----------


## rafhi

Fajny patent na te rowery  :wink:  spore postępy gratki.

co do farb to robiłeś farbą podkładową i na to 2 wierzchnia i jeszcze nie pokryła ? Mozna spytać jakiej marki farb użyłeś ?

----------


## e_gregor

Zagruntowałem tylko gruntem fasta i na to dwie warstwy lateksowej tikurilli. Zawsze używałem dekorala lub śnieżki i chciałem sprawdzić jakieś inne farby. W nastepnym pokoju dodam do gruntu troche farby i zobaczymy czy dwie warstwy wystarczą.

----------


## rafhi

> Zagruntowałem tylko gruntem fasta i na to dwie warstwy lateksowej tikurilli. Zawsze używałem dekorala lub śnieżki i chciałem sprawdzić jakieś inne farby. W nastepnym pokoju dodam do gruntu troche farby i zobaczymy czy dwie warstwy wystarczą.


a myślałeś o snieżce grunt? bo nad tym sam się zastanawiam.

Ciekawe co da lepszy efekt...

----------


## Slawskip

malowałem śnieżką grunt ściany i sufity u siebie w mieszkaniu po remoncie. Powiem tylko, że i tak musiałem trzy razy wszystko malować (malowałem później tikurilllą lateksową).

----------


## aiki

Płyta-gładź po całości-śnieżka grunt- śnieżka kolor. Raz wystarczyło aby pokryło.

----------


## walec7_7

Garaż prezentuje się mega! A patent z rowerami super  :smile:  Dałeś wełnę na ścianę, można zapytać czy rozważałeś wełnę kontra styropian? Jakieś za i przeciw?

----------


## e_gregor

W projekcie miałem wełnę na ścianę garażu. Co prawda tylko 5cm. Niby niepalność. W sumie mogłem i dać styro ale ale wełny 10 mi zostało po ocieplaniu stropu. Łatwo też było zrobić konstrukcję. Wieszaki ES, pionowo prfile CD. Czyli dokładnie jak sufit. Na to OSB 12 i gk. Dzięki temu mam w miarę mocną ścianę na której będę mógł montować jakieś szafki itp. Wzdłuż tej ściany będzie długo stół warsztatowy. A może kilka mniejszych na kółkach? Np 3 sztuki wózków 1,2x0,5m? Pomyślę jeszcze bo tego nie ruszę wcześniej niż po wprowadzeniu się.

----------


## walec7_7

Aha dzięki za wyczerpującą odpowiedź. Ja się zastanawiam, bo tak na prawdę wełnę będę musiał kupić specjalnie, styro też ale zostanie trochę z podłogi więc do wykorzystania. Gorzej z tą palnością zobaczymy.

----------


## e_gregor

> Aha dzięki za wyczerpującą odpowiedź. Ja się zastanawiam, bo tak na prawdę wełnę będę musiał kupić specjalnie, styro też ale zostanie trochę z podłogi więc do wykorzystania. Gorzej z tą palnością zobaczymy.


Tylko, że to i tak będzie przykryte zapewne regipsami? Czy nawet tynk położysz to też odcina styro. No nie wiem czy to jakikolwiek problem. 

Ruszyłem troszkę łazienkę. Z ścianą nad wanną lekko zaszaleliśmy i będą na niej kafle podłogowe. Podjąłem ryzyko i kładę bez krzyżyków. Mega fajne są takie cieńkie fugi. Kafle z promocyji ale wymiary i kształt trzymają super. W ogóle fajnie się kładzie kafle na równo wymurowanej ścianie  :wink:  Mam tylko zgryz z wykoczeniem krawędzi okna. Wnęka ma 17,5cm... czyli tyle ile szerokosć kafli. Więc jeśli chciałbym dla zachowania wzoru dać kafla po szerokości we wnękę to nie mam zapasu na fazowanie krawędzi. Więc chyba skończy się z plastikowymi narożnikami.

----------


## MMark.

Podoba mi się Twój pomysł na chowanie rowerów. Przybliżysz jak to masz rozwiązane? Sufit też się opuszcza czy jak to działa?

----------


## kubciooo

Ciekawy pomysł z kaflami podłogowymi na ścianie. Ja mam takie rozwiązanie w kuchni  :smile:  Ale rozumiem, że w Waszej koncepcji na podłodze będą te same kafle czy coś innego?

----------


## e_gregor

MMark. nic skomplikowanego. Rowery wiszą pod samym dachem. Pomiędzy wiązary zamocowałem deski w pozimie (połącie są skośne) i do nich przyczepiłem zwykłe wieszaki rowerowe. Swoje kupiłem w netto w promocji. Poniższe zdjecie z portalu aukcyjnego ale przysiagłbym że moje wieszaki w instrukcji maja dokładnie to samo foto. Do tego zrobiłem przesuwany właz, co już było ciut bardziej skomplikowane. 



Tutaj powinno to być trochę widoczne jak jest zamocowane



kubciooo, na podłodze będą te same kafle. Pozostałe ściany beż i jasny brąz (choc dla mnie to ciemniejszy beż). W sumie zgapione z aranżacji w Leroy ale tam była pełna jodełka ale uznałem że nasze kafle są większa, ściana mniejsza, do tego okno więc zrobiłby się chaos a nie wzór

Wczorajsze popołudnie spędziłem na wyklejeniu do końca tej ściany. Wzorek przeniesiony na wnękę okna.

----------


## 19TOMEK65

Jakie oszczędności finansowe uzyskałeś poprzez montaż płyt gipsowych ? np. na 1 m2

----------


## e_gregor

Nie liczyłem dokładnie. Ale spróbujmy oszacować. Kupiłem łącznie chyba około 140płyt. Zostało mi około 10 (mam do zrobienia jeszcze ściankę działową łazienki w garażu i przy sypialni). 3,12*130=405,6m2. Powierzchnia sufitów(podłóg) to wg projektu 136m2 z garażem łącznie. Czyli na ściany poszło 270m2 (87płyt). Płyta to 17zł/sztuka, kleju poszło około worka (22zł) na 4 płyty czyli poszło przyjmijmy 25 worków (dodatkowe na jakieś mniejsze elementy, obróbki okient itp.). Do tego dwa worki uniflotta po 130zł i dwa wiadra gotowej masy po 80zł (chyba) za wiadro. Tutaj trudno policzyc bo szpachluję razem z sufitami. Moze jeszcze jedno wiadro dokupię. 

No to liczymy
- płyty 87*17= 1.479
- klej 25 * 22 = 550
- masy szpachlowe 2*130 + 3*80 = 500

Razem mam 2.579zł za sam materiał. do tego jakaś paca, szpachelka itp. Pacę zębatą zrobiłem przy używciu fleksa z jakiejś starej pacy z drobnymi zebami. Powiedzmy stówka na narzędzia.Czyli niecałe 2700 za całość na 270m2. Wychodzi około 10zł/m2 ale już metrów z odliczonymi drzwiami i oknami.

Gdyby nie odejmowac okien 21,8m2, drzwi wejściowych 2m2, drzwi wenętrznych 7*2m2*2(no bo po obu stronach) czyli wychodzą dodatkowe 52m2. Wtedy wychodzi 2700zł/322m2 = 8,38zł/m2

Wiec zależy jak liczysz: 10zł lub 8zł20gr za m2  :big grin:  Kumplel ostatnio zlecił tynki gipsowe po 33zł/m2 Ale pracy jest od ch.... choinki  :big grin: 

* edytowałem bo błednie dodałem bramę garażową i okno w garażu a tych ścian jeszcze nie zrobiłem więc cena przy niedoejmowaniu otworów wzrosła z 8,2 na 8,38zł/m2

----------


## seler2

Kurde tanio płyty miałeś, fakt że ja kupowałem12stki  1,2x3,0 ale u mnie szło tak:

Płyty zielone 20 szt - 664zł
Płyty zwykłe 80szt - 1741zł
Klej 60 worków - 1032zł
Masa gotowa do spoinowania śmig 7szt - 490zł
Masa finiszowa knauf superfinisz - 5szt - 450zł
Listwy, taśmy grunt - 376zł

Razem 4775.15zł
Powierzchnia ścian 260m2
Koszt na m2 18,36zł/m2
Gdybym miał wybór wolałbym tynkarzy bo od czerwca jeszcze do teraz nie skończyłem a mógłbym już np zabudowy meblowe robić na czym o niebo więcej zaoszczędzę.
Niestety tynkarze przyjeżdzali, kiwali głowami a potem nie odbierali telefonów...

----------


## e_gregor

Kumpel jest umówiony (ale cały czas przekładaja mu termin) na 33zł/m2 za gipsowe. Nie pali mu sie bo ma czas na poprawianie po elektryku  :sad:  Płyty kupowałem 1,2x2,6 12-tki Knauffa w lokalnej hurtowni (Brzezia Łąka)

Płyt wodoodpornych poszło mi niewiele bo tylko na sufit w łazience i jedna ścianę gdzie mam stelaż wc. Do tego mam jeszcze kilka na ściankę łazienki przy sypialni. Ogniotrwałej nie liczę bo zabudowa kominka to jakby osobny temat.

----------


## Kamil_

e_gregor muszę Cię tam odwiedzić kiedyś.
Od miejsca gdzie wynajmuję mieszkanie do Brzeziej Łąki mam 8 km  :smile: 

Co do łazienki to o gustach się nie dyskutuje, dla mnie trochę za ciemno i trochę ułożenie kafli (jedne pionowo, drugie poziomo) mi nie pasuje  :smile: .
Nie myślałeś, aby ciąć je pod kątem 45 stopni na narożnikach ewentualnie aluminiowe proste listwy? Bo te plastikowe wykończenia to stosowało się 20 lat temu. No, ale wiadomo są gusta i guściki!  :smile: 



Bajer na rowery pierwsza klasa.

----------


## karster

Moje zajebiste tynki gipsowe utwardzane kosztowały mnie po 25zl/mkw. Listwy przyokienne, kątowniki, taśmy, folie w tej cenie. Pierwszy pokój przeszlifowany i pomalowany  - niektórzy gladzi takiej gładkiej nie mają. Farba zostawia dużo grubszą fakturę po walku niż tynki bez szlifowania a co dopiero po zyrafie  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## e_gregor

Kamil_, zapraszam! Listewki są aluminiowe. Szlifowanie kafli nie wchodziło w rachubę bo one mają 17,5cm.... czyli tyle ile głebokość wnęki. Brakowało mi tego centymetra na grubość kafelków na ścianie razem z klejem. Kafle na zdjećiach są ciemniejsze niz w rzeczywistosci. Z reszta miały być ciemne bo pozostałe ściany będą bardzo jasne i chcieliśmy kontrastu. A wzór mi sie podoba. Będzie najprawdopodobniej powtórzony na podłodze. 

karster, Ciechocinek to nie Wrocław  :sad:

----------


## karster

> karster, Ciechocinek to nie Wrocław


Tynkarzy miałem z Torunia  :wink:  Gdy u mnie kończyli pracę to już cena była 28/mk a to był kwiecień, początek sezonu. Udało mi się załatwić ekipę w zimę, spotkaliśmy się w wielkie mrozy w styczniu i dostałem ofertę "zimową"  ot cała filozofia niskiej ceny. 

To tak gwoli wyjaśnienia, gdyby ktoś miał podobną sytuację na pewno kilka tyś zł zaoszczędzi w ten sposób. Przy moich łącznie 800m2 każda 1zł/mk2 to prawie tysiak  :wink: 

PS. Mało co uda mi się uzyskać taniej niż ogół tu na forum, tynki to wyjątek. W drugą stronę, np wszelkie okna/ drzwi zewnętrzne kosztowały mnie jak dotąd 62tys  :mad:  Dach na gotowo (konstrukcja, deski, papa, dachówka, rynny, podbitka, deska czołowa, okna dachowe, ocieplenie no i regips) bedzie kosztował ~100 000zł - tanio? Wrocław droższy? 312mkw dachu 90% prac samodzielnie.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## lockin

@e_gregor 
Ładna robota samoroba. Ja zaczynam budowę w okolicach marca po drugiej stronie Wrocławia, więc miło widzieć kogoś bliżej końca. Gratulacje  :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

> Jakie oszczędności finansowe uzyskałeś poprzez montaż płyt gipsowych ? np. na 1 m2


U mnie, podobnie jak u Grześka, czyli około 1/3 ceny tynków mokrych.

----------


## e_gregor

Prace cos tam idą. Pomalowałem dwa pokoje na gotowo. Zamontowałem ledy młodemu. Przykleiłem trochę kafli w łazience i zacząłem zabudowę kominka (czekam na piłę do kafli bo teraz czas na dekor, który będzie z cietych kafli na pół)

----------


## walec7_7

Fajnie idzie, coraz bliżej do końca. Ledy dają w oczy  :big tongue:

----------


## MarceliLBN

Czyżby kolega rzucił budowę?

----------


## LenaLbn

Kolega pewnie już mieszka i nic się nie chwali.
A tu kilka ciekawskich osób (ze mną na czele) czeka na ciąg dalszy...

----------


## stanislawjarosz88

Wow gratki, dobrze idzie

----------

